# cages



## bouncerpup

whats your views on using a cage for a pup when you are out or night time?


----------



## tyrole

bouncerpup said:


> whats your views on using a cage for a pup when you are out or night time?


My pup is 11 weeks and was used to a crate when we had him
Personally I would love him to have the run of the house and not use the crate but he likes it. It's closed during the night and open during the day for him to pop in and out of.


----------



## Fleur

Mine had a crate with play pen attatched when they were pups for when we were out during the day. and slept just in their crates at night.
Now they have run of the conservatory and garden when we are out and just go in thier crates when they choose to and at night.


----------



## Blitz

I havent been on this forum very long and have already read numerous threads on the subject, dont know if you can look back and find peoples opinions. Most seem to think it a very good idea. It is not something I have done before but am finding it brilliant.


----------



## bouncerpup

i find it good but some people tell me its cruel but the last thing i want is my home chewed up


----------



## Guest

as long as the pup is not locked in it too long esp during the day (no longer than a couple of hours during the day) then its fine, and for the night some seem to think its good for toilet training...
But yes there are LOADS of threads on this  just search for "crate"...


----------



## reddogsX3

it is a matter of choice some people swear by them others think they are cruel at the end of the day if the dog is not shut in it all day and is happy to go in it and the owners are happy then it works for them. however if the dog gets distressed then it is likely the owner will not use it.


----------



## james1

A ctrate is a good idea especially as a pup, it gets them used to having one place to sleep and will be a better transition say if your wanting to put them in the boot of the car for travel at some point. 
Its usefull as it means your house isnt going to get torn up and when they get over tired (rowdy) you can easily put them down so they are not eating you :laugh:


----------



## ad_1980

I love how there are so many 'crate' subjects being posted every week! LOL


----------



## dexter

never used one for indoors, i do at a show. Down to personal choice, i'm happier with my pups having the freedon of the house and garden , regardless if they poop or chew.


----------



## Nonnie

A cage is only as cruel as the person that uses it. Used correctly its a god send, used inappropriately then it could be considered cruel.

I think it would be far more cruel to allow a puppy/young dog to chew the house and risk a foreign body and surgery. A cage is about the safety of the animal, not convenience for the owner.


----------



## haeveymolly

I used one for my last pup only due to the fact that my other dog is much older and thought we could use it to give him some peace. my othr 2 never had one and never chewed as i only left them for short periods of time and built it up. My last one only had it for about 4 weeks, i personally didnt like using it thats not to say i think they are cruel or anything else.


----------



## PoisonGirl

I use my crate with the pup mainly for toilet training, and also to stop him chewing things.
I used a crate for Dixie for the same reson when she was little and intended to let her just have a bed, but now she will not settle unless she is safely in her crate with a bone. It is her comfort zone and she will not only go there to sleep but if she is feeling uncomfortable or if the pup is annoying her she goes off to her crate- its funny though because she has one that has an 'up and over' door and if its not locked, she can open it but pup cant- as he has not learned to keep out of her bed yet its great!

x


----------



## Guest

We use crates for at shows, toilet training, traveling in the car and to split bitches up form males when were not in and the bitch is in season.!
I agree with nonnie a cage is only as cruel as you make it, the wrong use/over use of a cage IMO is classed as cruel..
My pups love theres and are not made to in them when we are in the house but will quite happily take them selves of for a short nap :001_wub:
kerry x


----------



## bouncerpup

dexter said:


> never used one for indoors, i do at a show. Down to personal choice, i'm happier with my pups having the freedon of the house and garden , regardless if they poop or chew.


i only use mine at night or when i am have to pop out other than that she has the run of the place when i am at home


----------



## reddogs

When we got the first dog we didn't use a crate - too cruel I though so she had the run of the kitchen and garage (through the kitchen door) and didn't we know about it she is a labx and chewed whatever came in sight. Also took ages to toilet train.

Second puppy, still didn't want to crate too cruel, but the first girl hated the puppy and we would always wonder if we'd have a puppy in the morning, we had moved by then so she had the kitchen and part of the conservatory to destroy.

Third puppy thought we'd try crate training as we didn't want a repeat of the worry so asked the breeder to let her go in and out of a crate while she was there (they use crates) and we had no problem with her destroying the place and toilet training was reasonably easy.

So with puppy number 4 our choice - straight in a crate no debate and no trouble.

The youngest one sleeps in the crate, he's an intact male so will remain crated at night, and is a happy boy.

The new puppies will have a crate that they can go in and out of in the pen and will probably sleep in it when they are older, hopefully then if the new owners want to crate train they wont have problems.

I love my dogs but I have to say that with puppies life is a lot easier and safer and not quite so much gets destroyed if you have the option of crating them whilst they are still learning good behaviour.


----------



## scosha37

Its not for me but mybe one day i will need use it, but if it works for you then fine..:thumbup1:
I got my male chihuahua @9 months he was crated but he had issues with it lady before me put him in there from 7am until 6pm and came home to a stressed dog and messy crate thats why they "got rid" ..:frown2: 

but after hearing a lot of good reports on it it must be good..:thumbup1:


----------



## dexter

Nonnie said:


> A cage is only as cruel as the person that uses it. Used correctly its a god send, used inappropriately then it could be considered cruel.
> 
> I think it would be far more cruel to allow a puppy/young dog to chew the house and risk a foreign body and surgery. A cage is about the safety of the animal, not convenience for the owner.


So you saying caging a dog all night is for the dogs safety then?


----------



## cookieb

for me my labs have been used to a crate since pup and are okay with it - if they wernt i dont think i wud av any house left to come back 2 - 
now have prob with youngest one who goes toilet in it but never anywhere in house???????


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> A cage is only as cruel as the person that uses it. Used correctly its a god send, used inappropriately then it could be considered cruel.
> 
> I think it would be far more cruel to allow a puppy/young dog to chew the house and risk a foreign body and surgery. A cage is about the safety of the animal, not convenience for the owner.


I totally agree with this post.

Whilst i agree they don't look fantastic (but need to be like that to be safe) it is no different to putting a baby in a cot to sleep. I put my children in their cots for daytime naps and nighttime sleep so they are happy and safe (it would be impossible for me to dog proof my house and still have a nice place for my kids to play in) same with my puppy.

I have just started letting Oscar have the run of the kitchen when i am out during the day because i am happy he will not mess or chew and it is the one room he is safe in, i have done this because it is the coolest room in the house in the summer so is the best place for him to be left.

There are other benefits like travel, emergency vet care, medical conditions that may require restricted exercise and if a dog is used to a crate these things will be alot less stressful.

It's horses for courses i suppose


----------



## dexter

seems its down to personal choice....................


----------



## Nonnie

dexter said:


> So you saying caging a dog all night is for the dogs safety then?


For safety, and for toilet training puppies.

I used a cage for both mine as pups, but dont use one now as neither chew, and i dont feel their safety is at risk. They also sleep on my bed, so i know if they are up to anything.

If you knowingly have a chewer, or multiple dogs that are at risk of having an altercation, then caging them when no-one is around to supervise is the sensible and safer option. Allowing dogs to chew household items puts their health and potentially their lives, at risk. 
The majority of dogs will sleep through the night, so i dont see it as restricting their movements or freedom.

I dont agree with people using a cage to shut their dog away for personal convenience.


----------



## JuNeil

My 11 wk bulldog puppy loves his crate and as he was brought up in one by his breeder, when we first brought him home, he sought out places which had cover over his head so we decided to carry on with one. He is never forced into it - we don't want him to think it is a place of punishment. He goes in of his own accord. I think it really depends on how the dog reacts to them. He has had one accident in it but only because I got delayed getting home to him so it was my fault.
I must admit I would never have thought of a crate until I read websites on bulldogs and as they are chewers for quite a while it should be worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Guest

Oh I just love to see those little Children in those Crates!!! Rainy keeps her's in one If I remember right!!! And so does Lilys man!! Keeps them out of harms reach, and allows our doggies complete freedom without being pulled around by those norty kids!!!
Would love to see some more of them piccys!!! they really made me laff!!


----------



## YorkshireLass

Our 2 Border Terriers love them, they look on it as their own little home. They travel in one in the back of our vehicle and they sleep in one in the conservatory at night.
As soon as we open the back door to let them in the house they run to their cage, so if they didn't like it they wouldn't do that. It is a 42" cage so is quite large and there is enough room for them to stretch out and if you want to leave them while you go out you know the house won't be trashed
YL


----------



## ad_1980

Ok good there's now a sticky for this. We never used to crate/pen Woody when we got him - we didn't think we'd need to really, so we just put him in the kitchen and spread newspaper all over the place, and it was fine. He didn't destroy anything - except for the kitchen fridge door lol! So we didn't crate him.

But we did when we got Dante and i tell you what that was far easier, toilet training wise. 

We have done the same with Mika too. We only left him in there at bedtime and when we haven't been at home, otherwise when we're all at home, he wasn't in there and he'd have our company at home.

Now we've actually taken his pen away and left him downstairs crate/pen free. He's been ok, not destroyed anything but still makes puppy mess but i know with time that'll all change and he'll know not to do 'business' inside the house period.


----------



## Wendreth

Hi, Every pup is different i guess, but i personally have one for Holly but don't need to use it; she has the run of the house, we have had seal off wires under the TV and things but she is very good soo far. So we feel it's there if we need it but we have had her now for 4 weeks never had to yet (fingers crossed it carries on like that.):wink5:


----------



## Guest

Can I ask why people take the crate away when the dog gets older? The dog has grown up with the security and comfort that the crate has given them and chooses to go in there of its own accord as they see it as their space. it must feel a bit like having their house taken away from them. Its no different than a dog bed and we wouldn't take that away would we. I know a lot of people that say they need to keep their dog calm as a result of surgery or illness and a crate is ideal for this especially if they are used to being in one.


----------



## Nonnie

Pamela said:


> Can I ask why people take the crate away when the dog gets older? The dog has grown up with the security and comfort that the crate has given them and chooses to go in there of its own accord as they see it as their space. it must feel a bit like having their house taken away from them. Its no different than a dog bed and we wouldn't take that away would we. I know a lot of people that say they need to keep their dog calm as a result of surgery or illness and a crate is ideal for this especially if they are used to being in one.


Neither of mine liked their dog cage. Neither of them like their dog bed either. I never used as punishment, so there is no reason for negative feelings towards it, they just prefered sleeping and being somewhere else.

When given a choice, my dogs would never choose to go in their crate, so i eventually collapsed it and stored it away. I dont agree that ALL dogs will see a crate as a place of security and comfort. Mine certainly didnt.


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> Neither of mine liked their dog cage. Neither of them like their dog bed either. I never used as punishment, so there is no reason for negative feelings towards it, they just prefered sleeping and being somewhere else.
> 
> When given a choice, my dogs would never choose to go in their crate, so i eventually collapsed it and stored it away. I dont agree that ALL dogs will see a crate as a place of security and comfort. Mine certainly didnt.


Hi Nonnie, what breed of dogs do you have? I know some dogs do not like crates and possibly are not suited to crates and thats fine, i haven't used a crate for any of my dogs that i have had before but have for Holly and she loves it. i was really asking that question to people who do crate train. I didn't say that ALL dogs like crates as i know they don't. and i do strongly agree that crates should never be used for a punishment.


----------



## Nonnie

Pamela said:


> Hi Nonnie, what breed of dogs do you have? I know some dogs do not like crates and possibly are not suited to crates and thats fine, i haven't used a crate for any of my dogs that i have had before but have for Holly and she loves it. i was really asking that question to people who do crate train. I didn't say that ALL dogs like crates as i know they don't. and i do strongly agree that crates should never be used for a punishment.


I have SBT's.

Could just have been my boys. I never considered using a cage on a long term basis tbh. For me is was just while they were being toilet trained, and until i was happy with leaving them alone together. Once they were toilet trained, i only ever used the cage when i went out, as at night they slept (and still do) on my bed. Once i started leaving them together, it seemed a bit redundant as they wouldnt go in it.
I suppose the non-regular use of it might have been why they never took to it like some others.


----------



## Guest

Nonnie said:


> I have SBT's.
> 
> Could just have been my boys. I never considered using a cage on a long term basis tbh. For me is was just while they were being toilet trained, and until i was happy with leaving them alone together. Once they were toilet trained, i only ever used the cage when i went out, as at night they slept (and still do) on my bed. Once i started leaving them together, it seemed a bit redundant as they wouldnt go in it.
> I suppose the non-regular use of it might have been why they never took to it like some others.


I never thought of using one permanently either but she loves it so much I couldn't take it away now. But there is a slight difference between Yorkies and SBT's, she is so small she is fully grown and only 2kg i think she does appreciate her safe little den, and i know she is safe and not gong to crawl in any corners or under anything and come to any harm. When we say bedtime she's in like a shot and takes herself in there in the afternoon for a nap. i am at home nearly all the time so i don't need to shut her in during the day.


----------



## Tranquility

We use a crate for our puppy and she has taken to it really well. It is left open during the day with her bed and food in it and at night she is shut in and she doesn't mind at all. I know she is safe and not causing havoc, like chewing everything and winding the cat up, lol.


----------



## Jo13564

I wonder if someone can give a bit of advice?
I have a neighbour who owns a labrador retriever, he has a range rover parked on the pavement with a crate inside in which this dog is kept for hours during the day, it would be fair to say, most of the day, everyday. On the occasions I have witnessed him remove the dog from the car it appears to be well cared for/bouncy/alert etc. I have owned dogs most of my life, (although I don't at the moment, sadly) have never used crates so don't really understand the correct usage of them. I feel his use of the crate is excessive but I'd like to get other peoples opinions on this before I jump in with both feet and contact the RSPCA. Can anybody help?


----------



## Guest

Jo13564 said:


> I wonder if someone can give a bit of advice?
> I have a neighbour who owns a labrador retriever, he has a range rover parked on the pavement with a crate inside in which this dog is kept for hours during the day, it would be fair to say, most of the day, everyday. On the occasions I have witnessed him remove the dog from the car it appears to be well cared for/bouncy/alert etc. I have owned dogs most of my life, (although I don't at the moment, sadly) have never used crates so don't really understand the correct usage of them. I feel his use of the crate is excessive but I'd like to get other peoples opinions on this before I jump in with both feet and contact the RSPCA. Can anybody help?


Sounds far to long to me to be honest and being in the car all day is just as bad becuase of the heat ect.!
I would contact the rspca and see what they have to say on the matter.!
good luck


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

I have a crate for my pup but i actually only use it as a place for him to sleep, although he rarely naps in it during the day, he prefers to lay by mine or himself's feet At night the door is left open so he can use the paper to go to the toilet if needs be 
If i have to go out, like shopping i just leave free to roam the room or whatever, he doesn't chew things he tends to just sleep and wait for our return.


----------



## Guest

Jo13564 said:


> I wonder if someone can give a bit of advice?
> I have a neighbour who owns a labrador retriever, he has a range rover parked on the pavement with a crate inside in which this dog is kept for hours during the day, it would be fair to say, most of the day, everyday. On the occasions I have witnessed him remove the dog from the car it appears to be well cared for/bouncy/alert etc. I have owned dogs most of my life, (although I don't at the moment, sadly) have never used crates so don't really understand the correct usage of them. I feel his use of the crate is excessive but I'd like to get other peoples opinions on this before I jump in with both feet and contact the RSPCA. Can anybody help?


Is there a routine to this

eg - Walk, crated for a couple of hours, brought into house.

or is it just left there and taken out for toilet and walks?

I would say that leaving a dog in a crate in a car in heat is particularly dangerous. I did use to pop Oscar in the car for half and hour after his walk in the winter just to let him dry off and De-Mud but it was pointed out how easily he could be stolen so i stopped and to be honest i wouldn't do it know because of the weather so my kitchen floors look appalling 

You would really need to keep a close eye on the lengths of times he was actually in their, if he has access to water etc before making a complaint to the RSPCA. They won't be interested unless you can give them cold hard facts.


----------



## Jo13564

Thanks for the replies. My neighbour is retired so is at home for the best part of the day. He takes the car, with dog, out for a couple of hours a day. I don't know if the dog is exercised while he's out but it's left in the car when he gets back. For example, I got home today at midday, it was in the car then, it was still there at 3:30pm when I went out. I got home at 5pm and the car was gone, he got back around 6pm, left the dog in the car and it is still there now at 7:20pm. It will probably be there now till around 10pm when he takes it indoors. Can't say whether there is any water in there with it as the crate has boards around it to about two-thirds the height of the crate. All that's visible of the dog is it's head and the tip of it's tail. That's just today, most days seem to be the same routine.


----------



## reddogs

Can I suggest that if you are concerned and if you know your neghbour, even if it is just to nod at, that you go and speak to him first and see what is going on - there could be many reasons why the dog is kept in the car, from your post it doesn't appear that you have spoken to him about it - I maybe wrong.

Think about how you would prefer that this is dealt with if the situation was reversed, after all how many people on here have gotten upset that someone who didn't know their circumstances wrote a note, reported them etc etc


----------



## Jo13564

reddogs said:


> Can I suggest that if you are concerned and if you know your neghbour, even if it is just to nod at, that you go and speak to him first and see what is going on - there could be many reasons why the dog is kept in the car, from your post it doesn't appear that you have spoken to him about it - I maybe wrong.
> 
> Think about how you would prefer that this is dealt with if the situation was reversed, after all how many people on here have gotten upset that someone who didn't know their circumstances wrote a note, reported them etc etc


Thanks for replying. That's exactly the reason I came on here to ask for advice, I didn't want to do anything if I was overreacting to the situation. Every dog I've owned in the past has always been treated like part of the family, lived, ate, slept in the house, given lots of love and attention/stimulation. Other people have different ways of treating their pets and as long as the animal is happy/content I have no problem.
Far be it for me to criticise another for their ways. I try to treat others as I want to be treated and I know how upset I would be if I was on the receiving end without cause.

No I haven't spoken to him, I don't know him and to be honest I wouldn't have a clue how to approach him about the subject especially calmly and without emotion, which is how I would have to deal with it.

Sorry if people feel I'm rambling on too much but I've been watching this dog out of my kitchen window for quite a while now, even when the snow was on the ground he was cooped up in that car for hours on end.


----------



## paddy

bouncerpup said:


> i find it good but some people tell me its cruel but the last thing i want is my home chewed up


it's not cruel, my dog Bouncer loved sharing Storms cage when he visited us, he just followed Storm in & both would just rest up with the door always open when we were in.


----------



## paddyjulie

A godsend, if you have ever owned bullterriers you will understand why would not have done without one when they were pups but at the age of 12 months the crate was put away 

juliex


----------



## Weezy

It is so nice to join a pet forum where people who are pro crating have good reasoning behind it, and those that don't agree with it respect peoples' opinions and don't preach about cruelty... . I have found this thread very useful!!


----------



## willowboy

i use a crate for my puppy he is a greyhound cross... yes i agree its cruel but not that cruel if if not for too long. i reward harley when i come back and he knows then he been good and that the cage isnt a bad place.


----------



## geords

i don't even wanna think about cages.. because
i myself has been locked in a cage.. ( don't ask why )
and i can imagine my lovable pets to suffer
that feeling as well.. i love my pets..


----------



## Guest

IMO, I dont think its cruel...as long as its used correctly as others have said! I have one for my pup, wasnt sure about getting one at first but for during the night and if we are out, I have no-where to let the pup roam without getting everythin chewed and pee n poop everywhere. He is only left in for a max of couple of hours if we go out and I make sure he has water and I've started giving him a filled knog to keep him amused 

During the day, the door is always left open for him to go in and sleep but he rarely does, unless he wants peace from the kids! But I try to make sure its comfy and inviting (various toys and his comfy blanket) so that he can try to 'enjoy' his time in there as much as possible.

x


----------



## olan

putting a puppy on a cage is not good. just let the dog go around your house when your out or sleeping. like my little cute puppy here, he's a labrador, 3 months old and i've never put him in a cage!


----------



## Guest

As i have said many times before i just don't see it as puting a dog in a cage.

I agree they don't look great but that is for safety reasons but if used as they are intended to be used it is no different to putting a baby in a cot 

When my babies were little i would put them in a crib/cot to sleep so they were safe and secure, i did the same with Oscar in his crate.

Locking a distressed dog in a cage for the majority of the time is cruel and not how a crate is supposed to be used but used correctly they are extremely beneficial in my opinion.

It is just a place for them to rest where they are safe and can't be bothered (i have small children so Oscars crate was a godsend for him having some time away from them)

Like everything it is all about personal choice wether you use them or not but used correctly they aren't cruel


----------



## Guest

Cages are not cruel when used correctly! Any item can become 'cruel ' when used incorrectly! I do have crates! but seldom use them, only normally is we have a rescue in for a short time!
DT


----------



## Guest

olan said:


> putting a puppy on a cage is not good. just let the dog go around your house when your out or sleeping. like my little cute puppy here, he's a labrador, 3 months old and i've never put him in a cage!


I would rather have my puppy in a cage when I am sleeping/out so I know he is not chewing my skirting boards and getting splinters of wood stuck in his throat!!

I also have young children and when they are feeling biosterous and wanting to carry on I put Sammy in his cage so he doesn't get hurt!!


----------



## Nicky09

My dogs are crated at night as much as I trust them I have nightmares of coming down to a dead cat or rabbit. I don't see them as cruel if used properly they're never punished by putting them in there in my house. They go in there willingly during the day as do the cat and rabbit if they want somewhere to rest.


----------



## Guest

I would say the equivalent to a cot is a puppy pen not a crate. Especially as crate are used with adults dogs as well very often.

I tend to disagree with crates because I want my dog to learn how to behave around the house and to be able to trust him as much as I can (within reasonable limits) and Id rather adapt my house to make it safe than confine the dog in a cage. 
But then I dont agree much with any animals in cages, which is why I wouldnt want to have rabbits or hamsters or the like. Its a personal ethical standpoint to some extent.

And yes anything can be cruel if used wrongly however there is more of a risk so to speak with crates...of course you could choose to beat up your dog with a toy but thats a bit extreme...whilst with crates the limits are not obvious and not everyone agrees..is 3 hours in a crate ok? but 4 hours not? or should 2 hours be a maximum? should it be different at night? where is the distinction between good for the dog and sheer convenience of the owner? There is more room for problems and dogs (most) dont express as much as humans their distress and displeasure...

I just dont agree with animals in a cage I suppose and would not feel comfortable restraining my dog this way.

So crates will not form part of my dog's training and routine, although I do provide him with a safe den but which remains opens at all times.

Its a personal choice and responsibility at the end of the day.


----------



## paddy

DoubleTrouble said:


> Cages are not cruel when used correctly! Any item can become 'cruel ' when used incorrectly! I do have crates! but seldom use them, only normally is we have a rescue in for a short time!
> DT


I have to agree with you regarding crating , when they are used sensible they are a blessing, most caring dog owners wont abuse the dogs by leaving them crated all day & then again at night. they are super when as you say small children are around having there mad moments to.


----------



## amanda460

Hi - my pup is 17 weeks now and I was very dubious about popping her in a crate/cage. She was a very sleepless pup the first 3 weeks (worse than a newborn baby!) and a friend gave me her old cage to try - I set it up and placed Pennys bed in there with puppy pads in the front - she went in straight away. I have never closed the door, infact i took it off and Penny now seeks her 'me time' in there now. The cage is in the kitchen and I close the kitchen door when i go to work and she's in there during the night. She settled well as soon as i introduced it, i think its what she needed - her own space. I could never close the door on the cage thats why i took it off, i like her to have some room to play if she wishes but I know many people that shut the cage when out and if Penny decided to start chewing anything or acting up then I think i would have to do that to, but touch wood, i havent needed to as she's walked 3 times a day, an hour a time, probably to tired!
I'd suggest trying one and see what happens - couldnt you borrow one to try first before buying?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Where is the best place to keep a crate? I am considering getting one for our new puppy (when we find him!) I've read they should be in a place in the house where you will be alot, our downstairs is all open plan so thought a quiet spot under the stairs in the living room would suit for day time use, but, i'd quiet like the puppy to sleep upstairs with us, so, do i move the crate in the night to upstairs, or would it be better to leave the crate downstairs, and let puppy sleep downstairs?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Where is the best place to keep a crate? I am considering getting one for our new puppy (when we find him!) I've read they should be in a place in the house where you will be alot, our downstairs is all open plan so thought a quiet spot under the stairs in the living room would suit for day time use, but, i'd quiet like the puppy to sleep upstairs with us, so, do i move the crate in the night to upstairs, or would it be better to leave the crate downstairs, and let puppy sleep downstairs?


Its a tricky one...you could always get 2 crates lol 

If you are happy for your dog to sleep in or near your bedroom, your dog will be, IMO, all the happier for it...dogs usually dont like to be separated from their pack/family..and a crate in the bedroom is ideal in my opinion because it means you keep your bed to yourself lol whilst keeping the 'pack' together and bonding with your pup.
I have a canvas like crate for my boy in our bedroom for the night.

At the same time it is equally important that your pup has a quiet place during the day to sleep in - when he is left alone or generally especially if you have young children about - so a quiet spot under the stairs, especially since as you said your downstairs is open plan which means your pup will never be far from you when you are home, sounds ideal...

Dogs can have more than one resting place so you could either have two crates or have one as a simpler bed..or move the crate up and down but you may get tired of it 
Not very helpful sorry xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

I think, to begin with we will put the crate upstairs at night while we're toilet training him, then once that is sorted we will just keep a bed up stairs for him and the crate downstairs. Just need to see how it goes it guess !


----------



## Matrix/Logan

We started with 2 crates, one in the lounge and one in the bedroom. Logan(our german shepherd puppy) came to bed with us and slept in his night time crate, we set the alarm and got up every 3 hours to take him out for toilet breaks and straight back in the crate, he never has had an accident in either crate. Then he would go in his lounge crate in the day and when we go to work, we leave the door open when we are at home but he takes himself in there for a sleep whenever he chooses. 
He now sleeps in his crate in the lounge at night aswell as we found he was panting a lot in the bedroom and was getting too hot. It took a couple of weeks of getting up and taking him out in the night to get him to go through the night without needing to go out for a toilet break, he now goes running into his crate when we get his bedtime bonio out of the kitchen and say bedtime and sleeps through until 7 am when we get up. He is 14weeks old.


----------



## Matrix/Logan

rainy said:


> As i have said many times before i just don't see it as puting a dog in a cage.
> 
> I agree they don't look great but that is for safety reasons but if used as they are intended to be used it is no different to putting a baby in a cot
> 
> When my babies were little i would put them in a crib/cot to sleep so they were safe and secure, i did the same with Oscar in his crate.
> 
> Locking a distressed dog in a cage for the majority of the time is cruel and not how a crate is supposed to be used but used correctly they are extremely beneficial in my opinion.
> 
> It is just a place for them to rest where they are safe and can't be bothered (i have small children so Oscars crate was a godsend for him having some time away from them)
> 
> Like everything it is all about personal choice wether you use them or not but used correctly they aren't cruel


I have to say your description above of the crate being used in the same way as a babies cot is just brilliant!! I get so much negative reaction when i say i use a crate for Logan but yet he loves it and is so chilled in it we are very happy with our decision to use one.

Well done Rainy!!


----------



## shannon_2009

Hiya we use a crate as was advised to, he mainly sleeps in it at night & during the day we just leave the door open so he can go in & out, we had never used one before but he seems to like it.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I've used a crate, for both my two, and found them useful. It was left open during the day, and I could pop any of my dogs in when I needed. 

In the context you're using one in, I used it in a similar way for Tau; unfortunately I don't think there is a Tau proof house, she isn't a problem chewer as such, just that the 'thing' you never imagine she'd get to, she somehow manages to. So it was better for her own safety that she was left crated when I was out, although I never had a problem with her over night in that way.

I also used the crate to give them time out if they got too excited as pups, just popped them in without any reprimand, let them have five mins to calm down, and then just open the door again without a fuss letting them join back in normal activity of their own accord.


----------



## cocobwoy

Hi

We have a 10 week old pup and he has a crate. He has not had a problem with setteling in it at all, infact he loves it and goes in there everytime anytime he wants to. We do not shut the door tho, the door has been taken off to ensure he does not feel trapped in.

We was not sure at firstbut if i'm being honest , I think its the best thing we have boughthimso far! Like other posts stated, its his space and he knows that too!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

My dogs have the run of the downstairs of the house, but my mate have crates for each of her 5 dogs, and they love it in them, they know when she is going out and just walks into their own crates and thats where they stay until she is back from the shops, both myself and her like to put on the radio or leave the tele on for our dogs, so they have something to listen to in the background. (spoilt rotten mine are).


----------



## mindymoo

I am waiting on my new puppy but have already bought a crate apparently a crate is a good idea cos they like somewhere to feel relaxed and safe, their own personal space. Everyone is different though and so is every dog, will let you know how we get on when she comes home x


----------



## jenny12386

We where lucky with Robbie. He was good as gold, but Loodles was a pain in the backside. 

She chewed up some expencive and sentimental things which was the last straw for me. 

First the dogs where shut in the kitchen when we where out which was how we discovered that she enjoyed playing with fruit and eating butter. Then she discovered that she could open the doors, so we put locks on them, she then broke them from constantly jumping at the doors. After she got out and chewed the first christmas pressent my partner ever got me, I demanded mum did something about it. She got a cage big enough for a St Bernard and started putting both the dogs in. 

They both get shut in there at night and when we're out, and love it. Loodles can often be found cuddled up with one of our cats, Ellie in it during the day. There's plenty of room for them and it sure beats coming home to a distroyed house.


----------



## messyhearts

I still use mine. Not sure why I do. Probably because the dog will take herself to it when she's ready for bed anyway. Worked an absolute WONDER when house training her but I didn't work & could regulate exactly how long she was in it for... A family friend rescued a dog recently & he has yellow stained feet because his previous owner abused the crate.


----------



## rachel57

Jo13564 said:


> Thanks for the replies. My neighbour is retired so is at home for the best part of the day. He takes the car, with dog, out for a couple of hours a day. I don't know if the dog is exercised while he's out but it's left in the car when he gets back. For example, I got home today at midday, it was in the car then, it was still there at 3:30pm when I went out. I got home at 5pm and the car was gone, he got back around 6pm, left the dog in the car and it is still there now at 7:20pm. It will probably be there now till around 10pm when he takes it indoors. Can't say whether there is any water in there with it as the crate has boards around it to about two-thirds the height of the crate. All that's visible of the dog is it's head and the tip of it's tail. That's just today, most days seem to be the same routine.


Gosh that is far to long isnt it ,its not like hes at work then is it ?.that is such a shame . curiously how long do other people keep there dogs in a crate when they go out to work ? because this seems toooo long !


----------



## cpostelwait31

That's a good idea on having them on the cage on the night or when your out. It will protect them from any dangers if you are not around to look after them and in the night to protect them from any accidents or strange animals.


----------



## VickyF

crates are great.I started to use them when we had show rotties.They both go to bed in them at night and when we nip out.


----------



## Lance

I don't use crates for my dogs. I just put them on a chain at night straight after feeding them, just so I know where they are. One of them, a red stumpy tail cattle dog, gets put on the chain whenever we go out because she will try to heel our horses if we're not home. The dogs don't seem to mind toooo much. They are under cover on the back patio. In Brisbane, we don't get the extreme cold, so it's probably a different case. I'm just not comfortable with their being able to roam at night while we sleep, especiallly as one is a german shepherd and unspeyed. We are on acreage, so secure fencing is not an option.
Lance :thumbup1:


----------



## momentofmadness

I use a cage for Bridget, She is safest in the cage.. i know if Im not in she is in the cage and can't be left to her own devices and chew a cable or something.. 

I think they are a great idea.. Each person who bought a puppy from me I showed them the cages and advised them to buy them as it can keep your puppy safe.. 

The cage must be the right size for the dog though...

I think these cages will prevent many dogs from being re homed...


----------



## _Sara_

Personally I have never had a puppy of my own so don't have an opinion of puppy's in them. However I had a create for dog when she managed to hurt her back and she seemed to love it! She actually looked a little sad when it went but we don't have anywhere to keep a dog create full time. She would willingly go in there. As long as they have enough room to move/lie down comfortably I think they are a good thing :smile5:


----------



## x_Bruno_x

we brough bruno a cage because he was distructive. couldnt leave him alone out of it... i hated the thought of caging him but its the best thing weve ever brought. hes learnt how to behave so much since we got it him. 
was worth every penny


----------



## NorthernLight

I am going to need to crate my bigger dog when he comes home from the clinic. Probably for a month or so, to prevent him jumping around. I hate the idea, but I hate the idea of him ruining his recovery chances even more!

He has never been confined before, and in the car he has lots of room. I think he will cope well though, and I am going to have one in the lounge and one in the bedroom so he is not left alone.


----------



## momentofmadness

NorthernLight said:


> I am going to need to crate my bigger dog when he comes home from the clinic. Probably for a month or so, to prevent him jumping around. I hate the idea, but I hate the idea of him ruining his recovery chances even more!
> 
> He has never been confined before, and in the car he has lots of room. I think he will cope well though, and I am going to have one in the lounge and one in the bedroom so he is not left alone.


I am sure he will be ok in a crate.. Give him lots of treats and praise to help him realise the crate is a good place to be...


----------



## D-Nova

My puppy has a cage, with a bed inside it. The puppy knows it is his little space, and he is happy to go in there and go to sleep at night, or when we are going out, aswell as going in there to sit and chew on something he has stolen  .As far as I know, he is happy to go in his cage because he has not had any negative experiences in there. I would say it is not cruel to have a cage that a dog can call his own little space, so long as you dont use is as a punishment or a quick fix solution when the dog is being destructive.


----------



## MissBexi

Suki has a cage but I rather call it her den and she loves it. She's used it since the first day we got her. She has her bedding, two little cushions and some strong nylabone toys just incase she gets bored during the night. lol.
It was suggested to me by a few people that they felt the cage was a cruel thing to do. However I think it's the best thing we could of done. We had labs when I was younger and I remember them chewing everything. This way I feel that my dog is safe from chewing any wires and not only that but it means that she doesn't get in trouble for chewing something she shouldn't. 
I work in a pet groomers/pet shop and many of our customers have praised the use of a cage so long as it isn't used for punishment and it's comfortable enough, they will think of it as their own little private den and will happily go into it, Suki certainly does :thumbup:


----------



## qweetcher

Our four month old puppy has a cage, we just call it her bed. She sleeps in there at night with the door closed. During the day if I have to leave her, she goes in there. I just say 'in your bed Meg' she goes in and gets a treat. Whilst we're in she often pops in there herself for a nap.

We have a chew free house and toilet training was a breeze. Provided puppies are not left in a cage for hours then I cannot see anything cruel about them.


----------



## emmakeo

i have had dogs my entire life and never tried a cage until about a month ago and i can say that both my dogs love it its like they have there own room where they can go and just relaxe without being bothered by the kids its the best thing i have ever bought i got the 4ft by 3ft cage of ebay laods of different types there and they are half the price of the ones in the shops (just incase you decide to get one lol)


----------



## ParkNBark

NorthernLight said:


> I am going to need to crate my bigger dog when he comes home from the clinic. Probably for a month or so, to prevent him jumping around. I hate the idea, but I hate the idea of him ruining his recovery chances even more!
> He has never been confined before, and in the car he has lots of room. I think he will cope well though, and I am going to have one in the lounge and one in the bedroom so he is not left alone.


I recently bought one for post-op recovery too. Millie just got spayed and I have introduced her to it today. It is here in the living room, door open with her fav. bed and toy in. She has popped in and out happily and stayed in it to nap too. I've never used one before but I think it will def. come in handy.
I might try her in it when I pop out to shops etc. I won't use it in the night because we already have a happy routine. She sleeps in my bedroom with me in her night bed with my other dog. We like it that way


----------



## notjack

Crates are a brilliant way to toilet train a pup, they also prove a nice safe haven for them when they get distressed, such as with fireworks and other loud noises.

They shouldn't be seen as a negative thing, initially your puppy won't want to be stuck in there, separated from you, but they soon learn that it's a good thing and spend a lot of time in there, sleeping etc.

Crate training a dog also helps a lot when toilet training them, they learn to wait before the defecate, as a dog won't poo where it sleeps and so they'll wait until they've been let out to go and so won't toilet overnight.


----------



## Vicki1984

I think it is fine for puppy training but beyond that its not fair on the dog. If a dog is to be crated overnight PLUS all day too while you are out working or whatever, why have a dog?? The girl I live with has a Staffy x Boxer and does exactly that and the poor dog is a nervous wreck! But no matter how much I talk to her about it she won't listen. I could never do this to my dog!!


----------



## Nellybelly

Vicki1984 said:


> I think it is fine for puppy training but beyond that its not fair on the dog. If a dog is to be crated overnight PLUS all day too while you are out working or whatever, why have a dog?? The girl I live with has a Staffy x Boxer and does exactly that and the poor dog is a nervous wreck! But no matter how much I talk to her about it she won't listen. I could never do this to my dog!!


I know somene whose dog spends 23 hrs a day crated - it makes em sick!


----------



## k4r4

my pup (7months) is crated at night when i work i come home on my break and let him out and take him for a walk and play before he goes back in for a while..... he is only just being crated for his safety as he has been chewing parts of my bed and walls (has plenty of toys food and water) but he was still doing it and it was starting to cost and i didnt want him being injured in any way ether..

when we are home he doesn't get crated unless i am brushing the floors as he likes to play with the brush and he sleeps in bed with us as he settles perfectly when we are here.... just a wee menace when we leave for work.


----------



## qweetcher

My dog Peggy, aged four months, sleeps in her cage at night. During the day I am at home all day. If I have to go out I put her in her cage. She is a very happy little dog, but I'm with her most of the time. It's a bit cruel to have a dog and then leave it alone a lot of the time.


----------



## CaNdY83

We didn't crate Roxie because we thought them cruel, she ate my house pretty much. Unfortunately she never settled with a bed so when we had kids we found she would be sat/layed somewhere and the kids would shove her out of the way to play. She'd move away for a bit of peace but still end up being shoved away when the kids moved again. 

Woody was crated and still is. He loves it, he will wander in when he wants some peace and it's his space. He is only shut in if we are out or on a night just before we go to bed and is let out as soon we are out of bed. 

He has never shown any distress in there and if he was to we would take it away. He knows our routine for bed and wanders in of his own accord. Roxie likes to stay downstairs on a night with Woody and sleep on the sofa but she still doesn't have her own place as such to get away from the kids or just have a good uninterrupted sleep like Woody does.

The aim when we first got the cage was to just use it for the first year which mean it will probably be going away soon.


----------



## bringit

agree with most of the posts on here, we have a nine month old lab and he is only crated overnight and uses it as his bed during the day when he wants to


----------



## Guest

I have to say I am not a fan of crates. I got a big one when I got my pup (over 5 years ago now) as I was advised it was the right thing to do. I put everything in there for his first night. Blankets, water, a clock, toy etc etc. However he broke his little heart all night long! I know this is common for pups for the first few days. I put him in for about 30 minutes throughout the next day when I had a shower and he cried and cried. So that was that. No more crate. All his stuff went into the kitchen, so it was easier to clean up in case of accidents in the night and I can honestly say from then on he did not cry at all throughout the night and was wonderful. Yes we had the odd chewing and whatever but that is the joys of owning a pup! I just could not bear looking at him in there caged up!

I can understand how it works for some, only if used properly and the dogs are not in for silly amounts of time, which is cruel.


----------



## em007

i wasnt a fan of crates, and alot ppl say you arent helping the dog learn right from wrong.
but i have got a crate they use it as a dog bed and i find they love it i always have door open, but i dont think they would mine if i did shut it.


----------



## Terr

I think it's a very good idea even if you are able to pay attention to the pup 24/7 (very unlikely). It helps with potty training LOADS. And while it may be unbearable for both you and the pup early on, if down right the crate will become your and your dog'd second best friend (each other being #1 of course.)

It took Dante about 6 weeks to really grow accustomed to it. He doesn't 'like' it but at night he will go in by himself because he knows it's bedtime (and because he wants a treat for going in without being told.)

It's also really useful if your dog ever needs to stay in at the hospital or travel. I know mine will be flying once I finish my degree and move and it's absolultely essential that he's ok with being crated before he travels on a plane.

It might seem a bit harsh, I know some people feel like it is a 'cage' but it's the best thing you can do for you and your dog early on IMO. 

Dante's 14 weeks old and has yet to have an accident in his crate.


----------



## kaisa624

I love it! She's crated in the car also. At home it's open during the day, but shut at night. She gets the run of the kitchen when we're out, if it's longer than 2 hours. If it's less than 2 hours she gets crated.


----------



## fleurtess

At first the only time a dog went into a cage was in the car for safety, then as time went on and more dogs (pups) came we started to cage them. Then I found a puppy pen and all my new puppies and the ones I breed all go into the puppy pen, it is like a play pen for a baby. Any new puppy that I bring into the home is caged, there are two reasons for this. Firstly the puppy needs to be kept safe from the other dogs, not all adult dogs like a new puppy coming into the home. Then at night to help the pup potty train the puppy is caged at night and whipped out of the cage every 2 hours to go to the toilet when it is very young 8 weeks old, then as it gets older the times for being taken out to go to the toilet get longer and longer. During the day the puppy is caged so that the puppy can see the new family and they in turn can sniff and see him without telling him off. After a week the puppy is then intergrated into the its new family. So yes, I do believe in cages. My bitch that has had pups is in a cage and the door is closed when we go to bed or go out, she likes to move them around the room :scared:


----------



## dogcratesstore

According to me cage or dog crates are important for our dog to keep it safe when we go out or even to put our premises clean.it may make our house dirty if it doesnt have seperate cage or dogcrate.


----------



## lizzyboo

i was advised to get a crate for our pup. i have absolutely no problems with using it.

during the day he has free run of the house but at night he goes to bed in it, this is his space, it has his bed in it and some toys and his 'snuggle blanket'

during the day he takes himself off to his bed and sleeps in there (but then so would i if i had a 10 yr old in my face lol) so i figure he must be happy to use it too


----------



## Christina65

bouncerpup said:


> whats your views on using a cage for a pup when you are out or night time?


Yes I agree it is a matter of choice... But can you imagine being confined locked up in a small space! That would feel like complete and utter torture. Dogs are highly intelligent creatures almost human like when it comes to their emotions and feelings!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW

Christina65 said:


> Yes I agree it is a matter of choice... But can you imagine being confined locked up in a small space! That would feel like complete and utter torture. Dogs are highly intelligent creatures almost human like when it comes to their emotions and feelings!!!


Used correctly they provide a safe and secure haven for puppies and dogs.

My dog only has his overnight now and if you saw him run in from his last wee, open the door and "put himself to bed" i am sure you may feel differently.

Dogs should not be crated if they are distressed but most take to it well if properly introduced


----------



## Happy Paws2

I was not sure about using a crate for Dillon, but I'm glad I have, he sleeps in it at night and only cried the first night, and now when he's tried in the day he going in there to have a sleep, and he puts himself to bed at night.


----------



## lizzyboo

Happy Paws said:


> I was not sure about using a crate for Dillon, but I'm glad I have, he sleeps in it at night and only cried the first night, and now when he's tried in the day he going in there to have a sleep, and he puts himself to bed at night.


i wrestled with myself about getting a crate for radley too, but like you im glad i did. radley always goes into his crate when he wants to sleep, we keep the door open during the day and shut it at night. i think he quite likes it x


----------



## Devilush

Didn't use a crate with my first dog. 
My husband & I use a crate for our 2 puppies. 

It worked for each dog. My oldest was and isn't like the 2 pups. She doesn't chew, scratch or anything. The other CKCS on the other hand...has gone to town on the door frame in the kitchen. It's a rented place so it sucks. 

Both our pups sleep in the big crate. They don't like to be apart so we brought the biggest crate we could find.
It has helped with toilet training too. 

They are only left in there from 11/12 at night to about 6am. I'm at home all day so they have the run of the kitchen/garden. If we're not going out for long, we don't crate them. Bit contradicting I guess but it works for us. 

I don't necessarily think that a crate works for all dogs but I think it does work for a lot. 
It also depends on how the owner of the dog choses to use the crate.


----------



## Emmily

Devilush said:


> It also depends on how the owner of the dog choses to use the crate.


We've never used our crate for Rosie the "text book way", ie covering the whole floor of the crate with bedding so puppy doesn't soil it, unrealistic in a six week old puppy, which is what age Rosie was when we got her, she's been in the crate from day one.

The crate is at least twice the recommended size for Rosie, she has her bed at the back, a small narrow tray with her water and food bowls front right hand-side, leaving space for newspaper, which was taken away during the day while she was out of the crate, door left open.

For the first couple of weeks if Rosie fell asleep anywhere outside her crate, I'd gently pick her up, put her in her crate and lock the door, so she got used to the idea that that was where she slept.

Rosie, now nearly four months old, mostly only sleeps over-night in her crate, she goes in the crate herself at around 11.30pm, after her last trip to the the garden. We still put newspaper down over-night, though it's always dry (hmm maybe it's time we stopped that).

The long-term plan is that Rosie sleeps with Jena, in her bed under the kitchen table, that is where Rosie is sent to when we are out during the day, both dogs appear happy with this. 

This way worked for us :thumbup:


----------



## poppysmum

Only just got a cage for my dog (she's 7 months) as I didnt agree with them personally but have to admit it's the best thing I got.:thumbup:


----------



## Haley

Hiya, a very interesting post, this forum is great, love it. It's nice to share things and get others opinion's. I never had a crate and never considered it but I understand why people do. 

I think if it's introduced as a pup, then they see it as their little home and probably feel safe. I believe that exercise is key in a dog's life, well exercised dogs are happy dogs (plenty of tlc too of course). 

Tanya has the run of the house and always has done, had a few mishaps, chewed carpet and mail but she soon grew out of that.

A personal choice in my eyes x


----------



## Starlights

We use crates for our dogs.
They sleep in them at night, two large crates with two dogs in each.
They have their last toilet and go straight to their crates for bed time for a treat then sleeps.
I never have any problems with them and all my fosters are crate trained aswell.
I never put them in the crate during the day, so they associate the crate with sleeping.

I think they are great and keep the puppy/dog safe aswell as your home safe haha


----------



## luvmydogs

I always use crates for puppies. My dogs grow up loving them.


----------



## new westie owner

Hi there im using crate for 1st time with my new westie puppy sleeps in it at night leave it open during day he goes in and out himself his bed and toys are there if hes tired goes in for sleep by himself then 9 oclock everynight goes in himself thats him asleep till morning


----------



## KittyKat1

my bailey still has his crate but we don't close the door anymore, he loves having his little bedroom. We would crate him when we were out (never more than 4 hours - ever!) and now he's fully housetrained.

I swear by crate training - especially since I live in a rented apartment.


----------



## fleurtess

The puppies have all gone, the whelping cage has been folded down long ago and the puppy pen put away. Now I concentrate on the little girl I bought in. She is in a cage at night or if we have to go out for her own safety. I am lost without the work for the pups though. No newspapers to change, no 4 hourly feeds, no pups charging around my feet when they were being socialised. Oh it's so quiet now, time to put my feet up and have that longed for cup of coffee without worrying what the pups are getting up to :thumbup:


----------



## Arlani

We had to use one from when our dog was a pup (Beagle), because when you look the other way for 1sec he'll break the house down! Now, 6 years later, we still have to use it when we're all out of the house, because if we leave him alone he will always find some things to break or eat... I think in such cases you just don't have a choice and have to use a cage, because he just might start a fire or something..  But luckily there's almost always someone home, and we always make sure he's not alone for too long because he also needs a lot of exercise.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke

We started using a crate for Jasper when he was around 8 months old as he couldn't be left alone in the house, he would obviously become stressed and start to chew things.

I took a while to introduce the crate positively although it didn't take long and he seemed more than happy with it. Now when we come home he is usually asleep and is plainly a lot more relaxed, when we are preparing to leave he will go into his crate of his own accord, without so much as a word from us, and to me that suggests that he is quite happy with it and doesn't consider it cruel at all.

I think anyone who believes a crate is cruel is looking at it from a human point of view rather than from a dogs, and dogs are not humans. Of course anything can be made to be cruel if it is abused but a crate should be a dogs refuge, his own personal space where he can feel safe and relaxed. 

I have no doubt that I could leave my dog now without stressing him and without returning to a half eaten house, as he understands now that when we do leave him it is never for very long and that we always come back, but as long as he volunteers himself to go in there I'll keep using it.


----------



## fleurtess

Our dogs travel in cages that are strapped in, they feel safe and secure and we know they cannot be hurt should anything horrible happen. All too often I have seen a rear end car crash and the dog, scared out of its wits is on the run as fast as it can go away from the one thing that frightened him/her. 

If used properly the dog sees its cage as its own space, a little house of its own and in fact can be quite possessive of that space. It also gives the owner of the dog peace of mind that the dog too is safe as it cannot eat anything that would harm or even kill it.

People who use cages are not evil, they are kind and forward thinking people who think mainly for their dog's safety. An ornament or furniture can be replaced, but a dog with the character that you now have can never be replaced.


----------



## superstar038

The crate was a godsend for me personally. I at 1st was like alot of people and thought they were cruel and refused to get one, unitl my entire house was destroyed everytime i left, didnt matter which room i shut him in, he always found a way out. Now i have a calm pup that will go straight and sit in his crate when i put my coat on. However i do have to padlock the door shut because he soon learnt how to unbolt the door and we were back at square one again.
Just make sure he/she feels like its the safe place, with lots of toys and treats.
Hope this helps


----------



## PlayThing

We didn't have one for our first dog Rocky, but we decided to get one when we brought Yorkie home so we could have space between the two if it were needed. It has been a godsend and all my dogs are happy to go into it, even now it's their spot for a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## Kip

None of our family dogs have been crated or caged. We don't like the idea of it. When Teddy was a pup we would go out into the garden with him so he couldn't get through the hedge into next door. When we went out we usually took him with us but if we couldn't we would put sheets of newspaper on the floor for him to use. It wasn't long before he would go to the back door or patio door to be let out.


----------



## estrelaslave

I had three big dogs and they were all crated. It stopped mad games trashing the house or hurting them when they were unsupervised. Also helped with going on holiday. Most holiday cottages were happy to accept all three as soon as the cages were mentioned as they knew the place would be kept safe. Useful for hotel stays as well as three big dogs in the dining room is frowned on by most non-doggy people.


----------



## Horse and Hound

Rupert goes in his himself now. He hated his cage but when I got him a crate which is made of fabric that can fold down he loves it.

I close him in at night in the kitchen and then during the day its left open but he is shut in the kitchen. I suppose its silly as he's in there for 6/7 hours a night but I can't stand to think of him shut in there for the 4/5 I am out at work. He doesn't chew the kitchen up so I don't need to keep him shut up to be honest.


----------



## Spellweaver

qweetcher said:


> Our four month old puppy has a cage, we just call it her bed.


 :lol: Your post reminded me of the reactions to dog cages from people at work - when I call them dog cages they think they're cruel. When I call them "indoor kennels" they think they are perfectly alright! We have always used cages - sorry, indoor kennels  - as many people on here have already said, used properly they are a godsend.



Jasper's Bloke said:


> I think anyone who believes a crate is cruel is looking at it from a human point of view rather than from a dogs, and dogs are not humans. Of course anything can be made to be cruel if it is abused but a crate should be a dogs refuge, his own personal space where he can feel safe and relaxed.


I agree. A dog naturally feels safe in a small, secluded area - if you watch TV and see dens of prarie dogs, dingos etc, you won't see huge caverns - you'll see small, secluded spaces. A domestic dog is no different.


----------



## Horse and Hound

Spellweaver said:


> I agree. A dog naturally feels safe in a small, secluded area - if you watch TV and see dens of prarie dogs, dingos etc, you won't see huge caverns - you'll see small, secluded spaces. A domestic dog is no different.


Ha, this made me laugh as its soooo true.

Last night I got in from work and the lass that comes in to play with Rupert has been off on Half Term this week so she had been in the house pretty much all day, which I don't mind and she'd made him a house out of a cardboard box. She'd cut out windows, a door for him to go through and painted it.

I couldn't get him out of it last night. He dragged all his toys in there and then sat on them as if to say "check out my pad!"


----------



## Montys_Mum

The crate is a great idea! Just make sure to get the right size for what your pup will grow into. We checked various websites to work out the best size of crate for a Basset Hound, also contacted the breeder to get size (as they use it for their adult bassets).
We use it over night, and at 6 months old he now happily stays in the crate for up to 8 hours overnight, no accidents at all (of course don't start leaving a young pup in one overnight for 8 hours! We gradually increased the time, using advice in books etc). When we are out he has the run of the kitchen, with loads of toys and chews, a radio playing quietly and place to toilet and the crate door is pinned open and I know it uses it as he is often napping when we get home. Also he often pops in there in the evening to nap too, so he clearly likes it!
It has a thick doggy mattress in the crate too, so really comfy for him.
We bought a very large sized crate and then fenced off part of it when he was little, gradually increasing the area he could use as he grew. He now has the full use of it. Plenty of room to stretch out and turn around, and being short he never hits is head of the roof of it either lol
He doesn't complain when he is in there, and as I mentioned, he takes himself in it on occasion too.
I don't see it as cruel at all, people sensibly use play pens and cots for their babies, I don't see a crate as any different. So long as it is used correctly and is of the right size of course  Shutting a puppy/dog in there for long hours during the day would be mean. I once read a book that said for young puppies if you are in the house but can't supervise them, place them in the crate and if you are away from the house leave them in a safe room. It's not a good idea to give them too large an area to roam around in when they are really little. We are lucky as we have a large kitchen that allows him to run around in.
I hope this has helped!


----------



## Montys_Mum

Pamela said:


> Can I ask why people take the crate away when the dog gets older? The dog has grown up with the security and comfort that the crate has given them and chooses to go in there of its own accord as they see it as their space. it must feel a bit like having their house taken away from them. Its no different than a dog bed and we wouldn't take that away would we. I know a lot of people that say they need to keep their dog calm as a result of surgery or illness and a crate is ideal for this especially if they are used to being in one.


We intend on keeping ours, it is full sized so is right for him once he is fully grown as well, it is comfy for him (with a large doggy mattress), and he can feel safe and happy in there. Once he is older we may not lock him in it overnight like we do now, but we won't take it away. I agree with you, it's his little place to go when fed up/tired etc it's his bed. No reason to remove it!


----------



## BasenjiBaby

When we got Molly @ 9 weeks old from the rescue we were advised to get one. We ordered it but tried to keep her in kitchen 1st night (bedroom is carpeted so we didn't want 'accidents' - BIG mistake! She holwed, yelped, barked, tipped dishes, rammed door & made enough noise to wake our neighbours ACROSS THE STREET!:scared: Ended up putting her in a cat carrier on bedside table but everytime my fingers fell out of the bars (cos I'd fallen asleep) she'd start again. 
After a VERY sleepless night we used the cage & not a peep! She still bimbles into it now & then when she wants to get away from the world & she'll be a year old on the 17th June (although we dont close her door anymore). 
I'd def use one again after being completely against them before we were advised by rescue centre x


----------



## channyy1x

Ive never used a cage or crate for any of my dogs (apart from when my doggy got ran over and the vet advised cage rest because hes such a lively dog he would have still tried bounding about lol)and i dont think i could.if its to give them a place to sleep and feel safe,why not get them a bed?and if you worry about your house being chewed then dont get a puppy or train them correctly. I brought my dog up from a pup and the only thing hes ever chewed in 4 n half yrs is his own toys


----------



## Hollies pet care

hello
dont let anyone put you off about cage training your young pup.
firstly dont get put off on price - but do go to the right place to buy them. your first port of call should be ebay not well known pet shops! 
You can get cages on their that will fit up to fully grown german shepherds for £40 and that inc. postage - the same cage wil cost you over £100 in the well known pet shops.

After working at a well known dogs and cat home, the benifets of cage training your dog definatley out weigh the bad points - in fact i dont really think there are any if you do it properly.

I have a 17month old labrador - when we got him, i told my partner that we would be cage training him - like many 0ther people he did not like the idea of it as he thought it was cruel; if you ask him now he is completely reformed and i have even heard him suggesting it to other people. 

Our lab - alfie loves his cage that much that come 11:30pm he will take himself off to his cage for bed!! and if we are getting ready to go out the front door to go out or for work - he will automatically take himself to the cage - without being asked!!

Yes ok, he didnt instantly like it and did the normal puppy screeching in the cage at night.
we got alfie at 8weeks old. at that point he had a small cage(terrier size-borrowed from a relative whos schnauzer loved using it! and the huge cage under the stairs - perfect fit. (off ebay!) ) on his first day home i put his towel in it - that the breeder had given us - smelt of his mum and siblings and a new blanket. of course he didnt automatically go in. but even on his first day as soon as he fell asleep i gently picked him up and put him in the cage. 1st time ever was the little cage! and the door pushed shut.

when he woke up - u have to watch them. id praise him and open the door and continue to show him the puppy pad/newspaper for toilet training. - more praise for weeing on paper
this gets them used to the cage environment straight away - next step encourage them to go to it. just like you would with any dog bed.

puppies sleep alot so youve got plenty of time to practice during the day before putting them to bed for the night.

haha - there was days when he was little that we would put him in the cage and he would scream his little heart out. and you just had to ignore it. just like you would if they were locked in the kitchen with just a dog bed and you were upstairs. * do make sure your dog has had a last wee before bed*

this is where my partner worried about the neighbours and wanted to go rescue him. i put my foot down and told him that the neighbours would have to lump it - if we had a baby, they wouldnt be able to complain so its not any different with a dog. and sure enough they said apart from the odd whimper they heard the washing machine more than the dog.

lots of breeders now and even well known rescue centres will start cage training litters of puppys when weaning them from their mums.

So go on ... give cage training a go. give them toys to entertain themselves when locked in cage. and lots and lots of praise when you come home and they have been good little boys and girls.

hope this helps
hollie xx
Home - Services 

I could go on all night about how great cage training is.


----------



## fleurtess

My dogs do not travel in the car unless they are their cages. Too many times I have seen accidents where the dog has either been killed, escaped in terror or even caused the death of someone in the car. A dog left loose in the car is a missile if that car is hit from behind. 

We caravan and travel a lot and see a lot of silly people with dogs on the pacel shelf, in laps and even on the dashboard. One lady I actually stopped, she had the dog strapped in against her with her seat belt, I informed her that if the driver made a sudden stop that she would crush the dog to death. I asked her to get a cage and put the little dog in a cage secured in the car. Our cages are secured to the car floor and then secured to each other. The dogs are safe, we have peace of mind and I can concentrate on driving and not on what the dog is doing.

Leaving a show one Saturday a car and caravan overturned, the driver and passengers crawled out of the car and were able to take the dogs out of their cages from the car, no one was hurt. That speaks volumes for cages in cars!


----------



## mrothmen

I think Cages are not cruel when used correctly..


----------



## RAINYBOW

fleurtess said:


> My dogs do not travel in the car unless they are their cages. Too many times I have seen accidents where the dog has either been killed, escaped in terror or even caused the death of someone in the car. A dog left loose in the car is a missile if that car is hit from behind.
> 
> We caravan and travel a lot and see a lot of silly people with dogs on the pacel shelf, in laps and even on the dashboard. One lady I actually stopped, she had the dog strapped in against her with her seat belt, I informed her that if the driver made a sudden stop that she would crush the dog to death. I asked her to get a cage and put the little dog in a cage secured in the car. Our cages are secured to the car floor and then secured to each other. The dogs are safe, we have peace of mind and I can concentrate on driving and not on what the dog is doing.
> 
> Leaving a show one Saturday a car and caravan overturned, the driver and passengers crawled out of the car and were able to take the dogs out of their cages from the car, no one was hurt. That speaks volumes for cages in cars!


Totally agree :thumbup: We travelled to Devon on our holidays and Oscar was in his crate all the way (except for toilet breaks). We didn't hear a peep out of him, he travelled calmly and safely, i don't think he would have been so chilled loose in the car with us and the kids.

I often hear of dogs not travelling well but we have never had an issue with Oscar.

Also i cover the crate with a silver reflective car shield (the sort you put in the windscreen to keep the sun off) and he stays really cool in his den too :thumbup:


----------



## Hollies pet care

i totally agree and love the idea of putting the refelctive thing on the top.


----------



## ndowell

Great advise Hollie. We will be using a crate when we get our pup. I think it seems a brilliant training aid and hopefully it will provide a safe haven for pup and us!


----------



## littlewren

My puppy went in a crate before i bought her so decided to buy her one, the first night at my house i went to essemble it to put it up and she was sat wagging her tail waiting to get in. I think with correct use there a great training aid. So many dogs are abused by bad owners due to them wrecking there home which could be prevented by buying a crate.


----------



## MissusMayhem

i think when they are young they are brilliant for bed .... my boy loves his crate he sleeps in there he takes his treats in there we have a hard time keeping him out of it.
he uses it as a little hidey hole for some peace and quiet 

i think the use of crates has to be small though. constant crateing is not good for a pup or there development.


----------



## WestYorkshireGuy

I am in the process of finding a cage for our puppy. Noticed there isn't any links on this thread to any good places to buy a cage.

I thought I would post a link to where I am buying a cage from for anyone else who is looking at the moment.

Folding 36" Dog & Puppy Cage Crate Carrier Large Black on eBay (end time 31-Aug-10 10:55:40 BST)


----------



## Hollies pet care

bouncerpup said:


> whats your views on using a cage for a pup when you are out or night time?


Hello, its up to the individual when we got our pup labrador we knew that we were going to cage train him in fact I had made this decision before we had even chosen what dog to have.

When our dog was little he was shut in cage at night and when we went out. (Although he took himself to his cage at night so I'm quite sure he was happy in it. 
When he was about. 8mnths old we started to give him a bit more responsibility and he was left in the kitchen utility rm loose when we went out. Kitchen has always been baby gated. And now at night he has the run of the house and I must admit he does find our bedrm a lot more exciting. But just like children - you wouldn't want your teenager sleeping in your bed with you. Boundaries have to be laid and he is told to go downstairs where you can hear him trot down the stairs and into His cage ( cage makes a distinctive noise as he gets in) he is 18mths now.

We've brought and extra cage to go at relatives houses if they are not happy with him being loose - he's not perfect seems to have a liking to their kitchen rugs. Not ours though -strange. Trago mills rugs must taste nice. 
So its up to you - I would always suggest cage training. But it may not suit every dog. Give it a go before you dismiss it. 
P.s what dog have you got


----------



## Horse and Hound

I was so against it until we got Rupert.

He was crated overnight pretty much from the start, once we had got him used to the crate, and this makes it fantastic as when we go anywhere to stay he can come with us and not bat an eyelid as he's not really in a "strange" place, he sleeps in his bed.

Now, after some advice from people on here and a trainer he is crated for the 4 hours he is on his own during the day as well. He gets in his bed with his kong and chew and is 9 times out of 10 still asleep when the dog walkers gets in.

It is down to your personal choice, but I couldn't do without ours now. Once I am a bit more confident he can behave at night, I will let him have the loose run of the house, and leave him in the kitchen loose when we go out. He takes himself to bed at night now, and hops in there with a toy of his choice so I'm pretty certain he likes it.


----------



## emilylp

Kai is our first puppy and from hearing some story's of people without crates on the internet we decided to get one,he has loved his crate from the start and they are so much help!
Not only do we know he's safe and sound when we go out or when we're in bed,we know he's not wrecking furniture or getting into trouble,it also helps a GREAT deal with housetraining we have found!

I would reccomend them to anyone even as a first time owner

But they shouldn't be over used!


----------



## tracieduran

I think its a matter of choice but i decided not to use one. I am lucky as my puppy has her own room on the side of the house. She has the run of the house during the day but sleeps in her own "Puppy Pad"
at night time. She seems very happy and when she is tired she just goes straight to her room. 

I think the cages are great for traveling.


----------



## Lindseyb88

i think its up to the owner and also how the dog reacts.

I have 2 dogs, one iv had since a pup and she has never had a crate before

The other I had 12 months ago from dogs trust, he started chewing and destroying my house so i borrowed a large crare and he loves it. If the catches arnt on he can open it himself and he thinks its the best. No chewing and hes a happy chap. I think he feels safe, he lets us go in and out though.

My other dog goes in now aswel, just to be nosey but if i go out i pop them in the crate (its big) and there more than happy in there. I open the door when i get back and they come out but often go back in 

I never used to like them but the dog does so thats what counts to me


----------



## EBT

When I rescued my two bull terriers they came with cages and were fine going in them. They slept in them at night and when we had to go out for short time. After losing one of my bullies I got a new boy pup but he rarely uses his cage. He sleeps free in the house at night but in his bed when we go out, he's a chewer, so for his safety and the house's! My 6 yr old bully puts herself to bed sometimes, she sees it as her bed/house. The boy does similar but hasn't quite grasped the idea of the cages yet...


----------



## manda&ruby

We have a cage that Ruby sleeps in and goes in whilst we are out. I don't think it's cruel as Ruby is safe and has her bed and toys in there and prevents her from getting behind the tv chewing wires and furniture. I leave the door open for her when I am at home and sometimes she takes herself inside, I think she thinks of it as her little home.
I would definately recommend them. The one we have got came from Argos.


----------



## archiesmum

I've always used a crate for Domino and the others and I am so glad that I got him used to it. The crate has been an essential part of Domino's rehab after his hip replacement.

Val xx


----------



## MoonStr80

bouncerpup said:


> whats your views on using a cage for a pup when you are out or night time?


I think it's nice way to keep your pup safe & sound while you're away for the evening. It's a safe little den for your puppy to rest! And not in harms way!

Never use cage for any kind punishment it use for a den for your pup to go to feel secure & safe


----------



## teddy1

have read all the post re crates, I have decided to use a crate, purley for saftey reasons, lots of people mention easy for toilet training, could anyone elaborate on how they got their puppy clean by crate training. I thought I would put puppy outside regular, ie after food and water, and really praise him when he goes. I assume I should not put paper in the crate for him as this would be confusing and not nice, i'm hoping he will like it and use it for night time sleeping and if I go out during the day for short peiods of time, I wouldn't expect him to be able to hold himself for to long, if anyone has tips for me it would be really appreciated.
Thanks Julie

picking up Teddy on Sunday.
Cavachon 7wks.


----------



## pon

i have one for the car but my baby isn't a massive fan!


----------



## Horse and Hound

teddy1 said:


> have read all the post re crates, I have decided to use a crate, purley for saftey reasons, lots of people mention easy for toilet training, could anyone elaborate on how they got their puppy clean by crate training. I thought I would put puppy outside regular, ie after food and water, and really praise him when he goes. I assume I should not put paper in the crate for him as this would be confusing and not nice, i'm hoping he will like it and use it for night time sleeping and if I go out during the day for short peiods of time, I wouldn't expect him to be able to hold himself for to long, if anyone has tips for me it would be really appreciated.
> Thanks Julie
> 
> picking up Teddy on Sunday.
> Cavachon 7wks.


You are right. Firstly make sure the crate is not too big, so the dog has enough to get up, turn round and lie down again (I make sure Rupert has enough room to stretch too).

No paper in the crate. And don't leave him in there for long periods of time at first build it up gradually. You need to introduce your crate to your pup gradually as well, let him explore it himself, feed him in there, give him praise and I also used to put Rupert in there when he fell asleep somwhere, but never locked him in until he was happy to go in there.

Then I shut him in for 15 minutes, 20 minutes and built it up.

If he does have an accident in there, remove all the bedding and wash it in biological poweder to get rid of any smells and ignore it. Praise him when he goes toilet outside, but ignore any accidents.


----------



## nicolajayne

I wasn't going to use a crate at first and just left the dog in the bathroom during the night and at mealtimes but it was horrific, she would chew and poo all over the place over night.
I was at the end of my rope and couldn't handle her so decided to buy a crate and if that didn't work I'd rehome her.
Best thing I ever did.
She is now toilet trained which she seemed incapable of doing when she used to sleep in the bathroom, she no longer jumps on me at my mealtimes as she knows if she does I'll put her in the crate and she will only be able to watch me balefully.
She goes in there at about half 10 at night (when I go to bed) and I let her out for breakfast before I go to work and she does her business in the garden, she then goes back in till I get home from work and then she usually has free rein of the house after or comes driving with me.
I'd recommend the crate as without it I was driven nearly insane and couldn't train her.


----------



## lindawwhitehead

I have had my puppy for 3 weeks and she sleeps in a cage. It is closed at night when we go to bed but she goes in and out of it during the day. She knows that is where she sleeps so just goes back in to do that. I was told by my breeder that this would be the best thing for her. He also said they do not like to soil their bed as they have to sleep there. Have only had one accident during the night. We just make a point of taking her out when she wakens from a sleep and after being fed and can say we have had no accidents for the last week in the house. She also goes into the cage when taking her in the car.


----------



## maxandpoppy

Poppy is now 13 weeks and caged since we got her at 7 weeks. she is happy, has toys (swopped around, so always a change) and water and so is Max our old boy (Boxer aged 10) she gives him the run around so its only fair he gets a break, I work full time we have a couple dog walkers who come when I cant get home at lunch time, often they are both asleep when we come in. Kongs are great Poppy is still on 3 meals a day so she has lunch in her cage stuffed into her kong, keeps her occupied for most of afternoon. she has a walk before work and we do the forest or beach most evenings. House training going well, no poop in cage but occasional wee. we have puppy class on thursdays, she loves meeting other dogs and people and is happy to sit in the dolls pram when my grandaughter comes around (all the other family dogs are too big) my house is still chewed in places but my husband has finaly got around to hiding the TV and phone wires in conduit since Poppy chewed our computer wire! I think the cage is safer for her , she has plenty of time out of it but when she is alone she is safe and secure. Ps we also have a freedom fence, Poppy is too small but Max will sit by door wagging his tail to have his electric collar put on as then he can be out all day, while we are in and out of the garden, its very easy to say keep the door shut but all familys are different, we have lots of adult kids and small children who visit and are in and out, and it was a nightmare.


----------



## valerie samantha

hi we had a cage for our little westie when she was a baby, and for our collie when he was a baby, both cages were much larger for the animal than they needed to be so they had lots of room, we found them to be brilliant for making sure they were safe , couldnt harm themselves, or chew our home up and for many other reasons, we would recomend them, hi again by the way im new from valerie samantha


----------



## neota

We used a cage for Bailey when we first had him at 11 weeks. He was fine with it and seemed quite happy. He'd go in and out during the day, and we locked the door at nite. He's 2 now, we've put the cage away and he sleeps in a basket by our bed...


----------



## Nakeshamoon

I've never used one, although looking into when we move for travelling.
I have known of a couple of people use them for dogs who were chewing out of boredom and disagree with this, its not dealing with the problem just making it easier for the human to deal with. One of the people in my opinion shouldnt be allowed to keep dogs, they have rescued at least 3 dogs and then when they havnt come ready trained and its proving to difficult, they take them back. I find this totally unacceptable.Besides the point though.

I dont have much experience with crates but am I right in thinking that they allow the dog to stand up and turn around but not walk forward at all?
I wouldnt have a problem with them for travelling, dog shows and if a dog is exercised properly so actually sleeps throughout the majority of the time it is in the crate it seems fine. I know one of mine would sleep fine in a crate. But the other one likes to sleep in various positions and he wouldnt be able to if in a crate.
They seem good for whilst you are re training/training but i dont know in the long term whether i would agree with them, but would totally depend on the situation. I feel the same about dog runs though, i use to know of somebody who didnt exercise their dogs so probably thought the run made up for this, i think he got reported at one time as he didnt spend much time with his dogs other than to feed them and somebody had seen one of them go for him..all chinese whispers though so dont know the full story.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Nakeshamoon said:


> I've never used one, although looking into when we move for travelling.
> I have known of a couple of people use them for dogs who were chewing out of boredom and disagree with this, its not dealing with the problem just making it easier for the human to deal with. One of the people in my opinion shouldnt be allowed to keep dogs, they have rescued at least 3 dogs and then when they havnt come ready trained and its proving to difficult, they take them back. I find this totally unacceptable.Besides the point though.
> 
> I dont have much experience with crates but am I right in thinking that they allow the dog to stand up and turn around but not walk forward at all?
> I wouldnt have a problem with them for travelling, dog shows and if a dog is exercised properly so actually sleeps throughout the majority of the time it is in the crate it seems fine. I know one of mine would sleep fine in a crate. But the other one likes to sleep in various positions and he wouldnt be able to if in a crate.
> They seem good for whilst you are re training/training but i dont know in the long term whether i would agree with them, but would totally depend on the situation. I feel the same about dog runs though, i use to know of somebody who didnt exercise their dogs so probably thought the run made up for this, i think he got reported at one time as he didnt spend much time with his dogs other than to feed them and somebody had seen one of them go for him..all chinese whispers though so dont know the full story.


The crate should be large enough for a dog to stand up and turn around and readjust their position, I bought an adult sized one for Oscar as a pup so obviously he did have more room to walk about when he was little. I have a plastic kidney shaped dog bed in his now. I find this works well for travelling as it prevents them getting thrown about too much


----------



## AmberNero

Whoaaaaah! Just had our first crates delivered- and popped one up- it's massive! We bought the largest size we could find, so we knew it would be big- but it's really something to see in real life!

I wasn't sure about crates- but as they're not alone for very long as I'm building this up with them, I'm happy to use them at least short term- they're quite destructive, but apart from that they also get themselves in danger. They've managed to knock over shelving units, scramble over, around, under babygates- I can just see one of them getting a broken leg if it goes on like this, and seeing the size of these new bad boys, I'm no longer worried that they won't have enough space... me and my partner could sit in there quite happily with room to spare! :thumbup:


----------



## Nakeshamoon

RAINYBOW said:


> The crate should be large enough for a dog to stand up and turn around and readjust their position, I bought an adult sized one for Oscar as a pup so obviously he did have more room to walk about when he was little. I have a plastic kidney shaped dog bed in his now. I find this works well for travelling as it prevents them getting thrown about too much


Yes that is the main reason I want them for travelling, one of our dogs will be 16 next year the other one is 7 and so feel it would be very unfair to have them both in loose together(for safety and also so the youngest doesnt get bored and wind her up) for possibly upto a 9 hour travel with breaks. I am dreading travelling long distance with all the animals, looking into crates for geese also


----------



## RAINYBOW

Nakeshamoon said:


> Yes that is the main reason I want them for travelling, one of our dogs will be 16 next year the other one is 7 and so feel it would be very unfair to have them both in loose together(for safety and also so the youngest doesnt get bored and wind her up) for possibly upto a 9 hour travel with breaks. I am dreading travelling long distance with all the animals, looking into crates for geese also


Oscar was crate trained from a pup and BOy was i glad he was when we ended up on a 12 hr trip down to Cornwall the year before last due to traffic  He had 2 walk and toilet breaks but other than that didn't hear a peep out of him.


----------



## sparkie1984

Can any husky owners out there recommend me a crate? Is an eBay one any good? Or is there a brand to look out for?

Thanks


----------



## kazzy

bouncerpup said:


> whats your views on using a cage for a pup when you are out or night time?


Think it is purely the owner's opinion on what suits them. personally if used correctly i don't think it is cruel to use a crate as long it is big enough and making it snug, better having piece of mind that your puppy is safe when you have to leave it for a short time or during the night when you can't supervise.

I used mine as soon as the puppy (Noah BC) came home, i put a small bed inside with a couple of toys and a blanket over the cage making it cosy, i made it appear enticing by placing treats inside (and also feeding him inside the cage but keeping the door open) and getting him used to it.

I only use it for when i have to leave him (which i leave him with a couple of kong toys filled with food & Treats) or at night-time. If used correctly dogs actually come to love their little safe haven.:lol:

Think it is also excellent for toilet training


----------



## kazzy

sparkie1984 said:


> Can any husky owners out there recommend me a crate? Is an eBay one any good? Or is there a brand to look out for?
> 
> Sparkie get one on ebay type in dog crates thats were i got mine. I was really impressed. ordered on a monday evening and it arrived wednesday morning. prices are reasonable and they are good quality. Go for the one that says All sizes 24-48 in big bold blue writing Stackthemhigh is the seller they only have small large and xlarge in stock. Good luck


----------



## SophieCyde

My puppy loves his crate .... and if he doesn't want to go about it ... he tells me about it :L


----------



## Hawkster

We use a crate for our 3 month old collie cross, only at night and so far only once in the day when we've had to pop out without her. The main reason we use it is for toilet training, plus we tried to keep her in the utility room one night to give her some freedom but she got very stressed and wrecked the room! When she grows out of chewing and can last a whole night without needing the loo we will start to leave the crate door open and see how she is. 

We have a nice comfy bed in there with water and some toys (we also use a kong toy which you can stuff with treats). We don't hear a peep out of her in the night until she needs the loo, when she will bark to let us know. I used to think crates were cruel, but she seems to like it: I read that pups like having a 'den' as it's somewhere they feel safe. Plus it is peace of mind for us that she is safe and not destroying the house!


----------



## [email protected]

I used a dog crate for both of my dogs when they were young pups. My Vizsla is now 10 and Border Collie 9 months old. We felt that they needed their own space in a family environment and they welcomed them. We only shut the door on them at night initially as there was always someone around during the day to be with them but I can understand people using them if they are popping out and don't want their home wrecked during that puppy chewing stage!


----------



## vizsla

I have a question  When you're in the house with your puppy is it still a good idea to put him in there when you're around, so that he doesn't associate the crate with being left alone?


----------



## vizsla

I have a question  When you're in the house with your puppy is it still a good idea to put him in there when you're around, so that he doesn't associate the crate with being left alone?


----------



## vizsla

Sorry I didn't mean to do that


----------



## cinnamontoast

vizsla said:


> I have a question  When you're in the house with your puppy is it still a good idea to put him in there when you're around, so that he doesn't associate the crate with being left alone?


Yes: some people advocate having one crate in your bedroom, one downstairs that can be moved as necessary.

We used one this time as the pups were much more feisty than the last two. I have been very grateful to be able to put them in if needed, for their sake as well as my mine. They wouldn't have stopped if given a choice in the early days.

They choose to go in there when they want but are never locked in anymore. They seem to prefer the big dog bed now.


----------



## Imbali Sue

Cages, indoor kennels, crates - whatever you like to call them are absolutely BRILLIANT. I have Ridgebacks and one of the major problems that can develop is separation anxiety, when Rescue Officer I had dealing with one bitch who jumped through the window of the house in order to find her new owner, another caused £20,000 of damage - yes, I did say £20k. Amongst the damage she did she chewed the boiler on the wall (luckily it was summer), she demolished two washing machines and ended up flooding the kitchen! She did not live alone but with a Rottweiler as company. Many breeds suffer from separation anxiety but correct training with an indoor kennel prevents this from occurring resulting in a content dog, happy owner and fewer dogs in Rescue kennels. Indoor kennels give a dog security, a place of their own, a retreat, in my opinion every puppy, regardless of breed, should be bought up with one.

Sue
Author of "The Imbali Way of Raising and Training your Ridgeback Puppy"


----------



## Mallygill

Getting a crate for our puppy was the best thing that we did, I definitely believe that it helped to toilet train her far more quickly and effectively as she never once had an accident in there and was completely trained in just over a week.

We don't use it so much now as she's fine to be left to her own devices at night and whilst we're out, but I would definitely recommend using one.


----------



## jennyanydots

Mine seems to like it as it's cosy and gives her her own space in a small kitchen. She's so comfortable in it, she sometimes takes herself off to bed.

Never lock it as I would be concerned about her safety in an emergency.


----------



## sonia123

sparkie1984 said:


> Can any husky owners out there recommend me a crate? Is an eBay one any good? Or is there a brand to look out for?
> 
> Thanks


i have a boxer cross husky and he broke out of his first cage so we bought a really good cage from pets at home its heavy duty and its a extra large cage its a really good cage compaired to his old one because its really strong so he cant break out of this one:thumbup:


----------



## zack2011

I used one indoors for around a month when first got puppy,we gave him one of them toys you fill with dog treats to keep him busy ,he was fine in there


----------



## Jojo35

My dog is now 7 months and has been crate trained since 14 weeks. At first she hated it and would cry. You need to research it thoroughly, there is tons of info out there. Start with Short periods and gradually build up the time that you leave the pup in there. We keep our crate at the top of the stairs ( which is where she sleeps at night too ) Even if I am in the house all day, I will put her in there for an hours nap ! Otherwise she will follow me all over the house. The great thing about having the crate at the top of the stairs is that she tends not to realise that I have actually left the house. I keep a radio on so she can hear voices. I know that a lot of people think it's cruel, but dogs do tend to feel safer and more secure in a den like environment. Don't forget that dogs can seriously injure themselves on something they might chew up in the house. Each to their own, but it works for me. We had ups and downs with it, but was definitely worth persisting with.


----------



## laalaa

We didn't use a crate with Woody our first dog as my husband though of them as cruel. He just had the run of the kitchen, and although there was a bit of chewing nothing horrendous.

However we got our 2nd dog recently, Roo, and we have used a crate for her, mainly because we wanted to manage her intorduction to Woody and the house. I have to say having used them I wish I had crate trained Woody. Roo loves her crate (and so does Woody he's forever sneaking in there to curl up in her bed!) she happily settles in it a night and even when were in the house and she has the run of the place she will go and curl up in it. The other plus was her toilet training was so much easier and faster with the crate than Woody's was.

I completely agree with the posts about how the crate is used, it should be a safe place for a dog not used as a punishment.


----------



## Guest

Every dog we've had we have crate trained them.

We have found this helpful with house training and making sure they feel safe. I wouldn't use the crate as punishment, as the crate is their safe haven, some where they go when they want their own space.


----------



## Jackie99

I don't like them. Understand they are very popular, but the way I see it, I would not bring a pup into my home to cage it up. My dog seemed distressed in his, so he had the run of the kitchen with a baby gate in between after the second night and not a peep. I didn't like seeing him shut in one. Personal opinion


----------



## Guest

Jackie99 said:


> I don't like them. Understand they are very popular, but the way I see it, I would not bring a pup into my home to cage it up. My dog seemed distressed in his, so he had the run of the kitchen with a baby gate in between after the second night and not a peep. I didn't like seeing him shut in one. Personal opinion


I didn't shut my last dog in after 2 or 3 nights. And I haven't shut my latest dog in at all she just sleeps in it and she loves her crate


----------



## purfect

Brillant Crates are. Brought when mine was a puppy have a cooker spanel he is Dark and light Brown good pedigree lovely dog.
It stopped him chewing the Kitchen to bits. 
These are not cruel it is a peace of mind for me anywaywhen he was a puppy he had a water bowl in there didnt leave him for long just went down the shops l knew he was safe. Better comeing back to a safe and well dog to a dog trapped in a corner they get up to everything. Now Buddy is older he uses this to get away and have a nap leave it open thats his safe place.Do what you think not what other people think it is what works for you.


----------



## AngieB

With both of our dogs we used the crate to start only for night time or when i was out during day, it also helped with toilet training i found, i found this brilliant but now i dont use crate at all just having stair gate up is enough for them to know their beds are in the kitchen now


----------



## sskmick

I haven't used a crate for a puppy, I put Duke in the spare room at night. It is something I will think about in future.

I use xlarge dog crates for my cats on a night.


----------



## Barnie

Hi we have brought our 7wk old lab pup home!! We have a crate, however he really was not keen to go in it during the 1st night, so I left the door open on it and left him to his own devices in the kitchen/diner. There were no chewing episodes, or whining however he did need taking outside for wee/poo hourly!! It was tough going!! i have put him in the cage today with treats and toys and fed him in it... He is ok for about 5 mins and then whines. I would like to be able to toilet train him using the crate as so many people have said he will grasp it quicker? Am concerned am not doing the right thing!! Should i be putting him in the crate and allowing him to have a grumble about it or should I continue to gradually introduce him to it? I do not want Barnie to sleep upstairs with us, as getting him down the stairs several times a night would be a challenge!! I have restricted his fluid after his last meal in the hopes that will help?? If anyone has any ideas on how i could improve on what I am doing or even share their first week puppy experiences with me please do!!


----------



## AristoDogz

I find cages very useful, especially for new puppies that are a little nervous.
As long as a cage is never used as a punishment, they can work really well.
Cages need to be introduced straight away if you intend to use one.
Put the pups bedding inside, along with some toys and water, but leave the door open, let him explore by himself. If you have a new puppy, put a blanket or towel inside, from his previous home with his mother's smell on it. This will make him feel a little less stressed while he is adjusting to his new surroundings.
By feeding him in his crate and giving treats to him in his crate, he will come to realise that the crate is a good thing.
When you first close the door, leave him for just a few minutes before coming back and opening the door, give him plenty of praise.
Keep doing this, but everytime you go away leave it a little longer each time before you come back...Your puppy should get used to his crate in no time at all.
Always make sure your crate is big enough for your dog too. Remember to buy a crate which will suit your dog when he is fully grown. I have had numerous customers that overlook this fact when buying a crate for their puppy.


----------



## sas2506

We used a crate to bring Chip, our rescue pup (I say pup, hes over a year we think!) home with us, one that I borrowed from the local animal shelter. We left it up in our room for the first night or 2, but he refused to go in it, instead insiting that he slept in bed with us! After being in kennels for a long time, we really don't mind him in bed with us, and so thats where hes stayed. 

I think even if he hadn't refused to go in the cage that we wouldn't have got one when I had to return the borrowed one. I think in some cases its a good thing, but it just wouldn't work for us - especially as he doesn't like having doors closed in the house! My partners Uncle uses one for his dog, and friends of ours do as well, which works well if they are trained from puppies. Bear knows that she sleeps in the cage, and Angel gets put in the cage if they are going out, but they settle nicely and it makes it easy if they are away from home - the dog has a familiar place to cuddle up in and sleep! 

its down to the dog and the owner, and to some degree the situation.


----------



## Guest

My puppy LOVES his crate and I wouldn't be without it, it gives the cats a chance to run round without fear of being chased!!

We made the crate a nice place by putting his blanket in it, feeding him in it and putting the odd treat in. He takes himself off there now when he's tired (which is a lot as he's only 8 weeks old) and at night. I leave the door open at night so he can go out to toilet which he is doing but I'm looking forward to him being house trained so I can leave it closed at night and not worry about him getting up to mischief.

I can't complain though because my puppy sleeps from 9-10pm till 5am, pure bliss (or very lucky?)

I'm a big crate fan, I think the whole house would be too overwhelming for my puppy all at once so it's useful he's getting to know 2 rooms at a time :thumbup:


----------



## marjie 60

my dog Bonnie was used t a crate when i got her at 12weeks old, she would not settle in her bed i had bought her,thank goodness my neighbour had a crate,we set it up for,she went in by herself lay down and went fast asleep no problem and came out the morning after wagging her tail. She only usess it at night or if i have t go out without her, as soon as i come down stairs dressed ready,she happily goes in with out any fuss.I have never used a crate with any of my other dogs but i think its right for her.:thumbup:


----------



## doggydoo

I never thought I would get a crate for my new pup(9 weeks) but the breeder recommended one. She also suggested by good thick quality vetbed(petplanet) and buying a petnap bed warmer. I bought everything and right from the moment we brought her home she went in it of her own accord! We've made it a really cosy place for her, put a couple of favourite toys in and an old unwashed t shirt that she sleeps on or chews. 
I cut the vetbed into 2 pieces that cover the bottom tray and lined the tray with newspaper this makes it easier if she has an accident we can just replace the soiled piece of vetbed. To be honest she has only peeded twice in the crate during the night, I don't personally allow her to eat in the crate as I am raw feeding but if she has a bone she likes to sit right outside it. Its amusing watching her take all her toys out to play with during her mad hour but if we throw a toy across the kitchen she will pick it up and take it back to her crate.
Generally during the day I leave the door open but when she falls asleep I close it so I can get on with some housework or pop out and know she is safe.
There are clips on you tube about how to introduce your dog to a crate but I can absolutley recommend it. It looks so cosy I could get in it myself!!


----------



## tracieduran

I have to agree that dogs should have some freedom. It is by choice and i certainly would never put Poppy in a cage.


----------



## frank911

cages are cruel but some times necessary. i keep my Dogs in a 4' by 7' in closure when i am not at home as they have attacked a few people around the house, when i come home they are open to fool around as much as they like,


----------



## Sparkle

frank911 said:


> cages are cruel but some times necessary. i keep my Dogs in a 4' by 7' in closure when i am not at home as they have attacked a few people around the house, when i come home they are open to fool around as much as they like,


They are only cruel if used incorrectly!!!!! The majority of pet owners use them correctly and in toy breeds they are a necessity for safety when kids are charging about!

Anyway I crate train I love it both mine were house traine in a couple of weeks and they share a crate at night! I have a separate crate for one to be fed in as they are raw fed and certain foods they go after each others if one finishes first and shooing a chihuahua out the room is annoying so this way life is less stressful for me!


----------



## Mistyweather

Our little girl lis 9½ week and we have had her for just over a week. She was in a crate the very first time we saw her and she still loves it now. She is at present asleep there, her choice, door open.. Yesterday when my husband was doing the lawn, she was not sure about the noise and just quietly went in there by herself. This is the first time we have ever used a crate but would not have considered it if she hadn't already been brought up in one, but I think they are great


----------



## doggydoo

Well since my last post a couple of weeks ago I would now say that using the crate worked 100% for us as my 11 week old is pretty much housetrained already! She hasn't done anything in the house for almost 2 weeks and only had a mishap at my parents house, she is also sleeping the whole night and wakes when we do. If you use the crate correctly and make it a lovely place to be in they love it and as I type shes asleep in there now(door open) we only close it at night and when I go shopping. We will probably continue with it until she outgrows it.:001_smile:


----------



## JoinTheChase

Before getting a pup, I was convinced I'd have very free-range dogs and that I'd never need a cage, but since my first pup was a Guide Dog pup, I had to follow their rules, and they use cages.

I'd never consider anything else now haha. It works SO well, and it's good for the dog to have somewhere they feel safe and comfortable. Guide Dogs aim to get their pups out of cages at around 6 months, but as and when I get my own dog, I will probably just keep it. If the dog is used to it and likes it, then if you ever need them shut somewhere, for whatever reason, it'll be less stressful for them. All for them now lol.


----------



## mgarr

hi i use a cage for my labrador puppy he is only in it if im out or at night 
can any one give me any advice on stopping him weeing in his cage during the day and night even if the doors open


----------



## Sue2206

I think using the crate works really well for puppies. They seem to see it as theyre own little space and bed area. It also helps to stop them chewing household items. We stopped using the crate for our eldest dog after roughly a year but her bed is the same place.


----------



## kirk68

We use cages for the whippets at night or when we're out, it gives them a sense of security and a place to call their own. Just remember to never use it as a punishment or to lock the pup out of the way when you have visitors and I think you'll be fine.


----------



## braemarblue

Have to agree with billbeavers. dogs are den, or cave creatures. its in their genes. When we got our last dog we introduced him to a large cage for sleeping initially so he wouldnt bother our older dog at night as they both sleep in the same room. and of course having suffered unsupervised terrier teething syndrome in the past as well :yikes: it worked a treat. we had intended to let him sleep in open bed once he was past teething stage but now if we tell him bed when he is tired at night he about knocks you over to get to his cage where we have had to put his bed as he would sleep in the cage whatever was in there. we leave the door open but he just likes it in there. it definately is his favourite chill out place for sure.


----------



## 2008paul

We was told by a dog trainer to get one, but I hate them myself and don't think it's fair on the dog.

If I'm ever out my dog just stays in the front room. I don't see the need of a cage any way when you could just shut them in 1 room and just train them to leave stuff alone.


----------



## victoriaaa

Alot of people have mixed opinions on crates, as they do with everything. Personally i think every dog differs, and if someone wants to try a crate they should go for it. 

Our crate came the day after the pup. At first jessie wouldnt entertain it so we just made it a place of play for her, then she knew it was nothing to be afraid of, because lets be honest they dont look all that inviting do they? Dogs like their own space, so i covered jessies crate with a blanket and it is now 'her own little room' its her place to go to when she's tired etc, just like we each have our own rooms.. her own personal space.

The only thing i dont do is lock jessie in hers, i let her walk around the kitchen and just go lay in it when she's ready to rest or sleep. Again i think that is personal preference. I just tend to feel that if im out during the day she's already shut up in the house, i dont want to shut her up even further in a crate.


----------



## xamtex

i did lots of reading before i got max my rottweiler pup....i bought the big cage for an adult dog and partitioned it.we got max at 8 weeks and caged him at night from day 1....dogs wont mess where they sleep...we got up every 2 hours at night to let him out to releive himself...he was housetrained very quickly and never really bothered about the crate.
hes 8 months old now and we still crate him at night..he loves his crate...we leave the door open all day and he often just goes in and sleeps..its his own private space.
another good point about crate training is that if your dog ever has to be treated at the vet he will be crated...a dog thats never been crated will be stressed at a time when he needs to chill out?...a crate trained dog will feel more at ease.


----------



## vance99

Great discussion, you can also look for dog doors.
dog doors


----------



## sam3786

hi we own 6 dogs and each has its own cage they sleep in they go in and out of the cages as they want and they all choose to sleep in them. even new puppies seem to love them if you allow them in and out when you are there to watch them and when they fall asleep put them in the cage and they get used to it being their bed. goodluck


----------



## mgarr

I will never be with out the cage as harvy knows when hee is let out last thing at night he comes back in and with out us saying he goes into his cage also he knows when we are going out he knows he has to go into his cage. Some mornings he does not want to come out strate away so we leave the door open untill he is out. 

I dont know how I coped with my other dogs but you just do.


----------



## jackiek9dogs

i have 4 different breed dogs all have been caged while there were pups its stops all the chewing and mess .i dont know how people manage without them i now have a big one up all the time for when i have visitors or even for a bit of peace :nonod::nonod:


----------



## mrs fud

I have 2 Springer Spaniels both aged 5 years and I also have a Lurcher who is nearly 4 months old they all have large seperate cages/crates.

During the day they are open (they tend to go in and out of them) if someone is in the house but if we are out the pup is put in his and the door shut when I can trust him not to wreck my house  he will be left out during the time that we are out too. I do put all 3 of them in their cages/crates at night and shut the door.

I have done this from day 1 with all of them.

One of my springers isnt good round people that he doesnt know and tends to use his cage/crate as his safety net and if we have visitors etc he will go in his out of the way for a while until he feels it is ok to come out (soft thing ) our other springer had been beaten severely when we got him at 6 months old but is good with visitors when he realises that they are not here to hit him once he has sussed them out he is their friend :thumbup1: we tried to take him out of his cages/crate last year and just let him have his bed but we found that every morning when we got up he had been sick this went on for about a week so I brought his cage/crate back in and he has been fine ever since. He obviously didn't feel right not having it bless him.


----------



## mysticmel

well after two days with my new puppy, ive got a crate, as Tilly is a Yorkie she's tiny and can get in any small gap, get to any wire and she destroyed the mesh puppy gate, i got for the kitchen door. So the crate is for her safety at night and when i have to go out. Her bed, toys, kong, water and puppy pads are with her. xx


----------



## MabelsMum

Can anyone recommend a crate size for a cocker spaniel? 

I'm just curious as we have a little home so would need to work out if it is viable to try and find a place for the crate to stay permanently, alternatively I have two sections of my hallway, one which can be sectioned off with no nasty things to chew just a couple of door frames, if I got a mesh stairgate and sectioned it would it work along the same principle? Thanks

MabelsMum

x


----------



## lizard

I agree its important to let animals to live outside the cage, can you imagine a human locked in the cage?


----------



## mgarr

Hi I have a cage which is 3ft by 2ft for a 7month lab that was the biggest at the time the mesh gate will probably get chewed i have a wooden gate and mine has been chewing that i have been quite lucky but know a few people that have had walls chewed right through god knows how but they have


----------



## cazypetfood

My personal view on cages are:

You dont really need to use them if you are at home all day and willing/wanting to train your dog, even in the chewing phases.

The can be used if you have a troublesome dog/rescue dog who you dont know the history on.

We have 4 GSD's and recenly looked after someone else's GSD, he was more of a guard dog compared to the temprements of our dogs. 

He barked non stop, when you were out walking pulled your arm off, bolted and barked at people / dogs (nightmare)

We had him for two weeks and mamnaged to get him to heel (walk to heel) calmed the barking outside and the barking inside.

The bolting at other dogs is ongoing training. We didnt need to cage him at all.

I find that a lot of people who like to leave their dogs alone for hours on end, or keep them in one room (especially with the guarding type dogs) tend to cause Anxiety, this can lead to big problems.

My advice would be to spend as much time with you dog, train them and slowly over a period of weeks/months get them used to you leaving them alone.


----------



## jackiek9dogs

i go to obedience shows and do dog training i think there the best thing for any dog if u have kids it gives them time out if ur busy u no were they are ... they help with toilet training i wouldnt be without mine


----------



## mgarr

Harvey loves his cage and when the door is shut he will pull at it to get in you can not say cages are wrong its down to the individual :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

never used one,dont want my dog in a cage,just my opinion!


----------



## MoonStr80

albert 1970 said:


> never used one,dont want my dog in a cage,just my opinion!


Can you tell me why you don't want to put your dog in the cage?


----------



## LolaBoo

Lola sleeps in her crate other then that she is free to roam in day other then when we pop out (neither me or my OH work) so with her nearlly all the time

We only crate her when out or at night because we have cats so its mainly for there safety and hers 

I have never let her toilet in her crate and she never has had a accident in it due to our relentless getting up in night for first few weeks now she has a wee before bed and sleeps thro

She wakes at 6ish has a wee then she is on the bed with us for a couple of hrs why cats are out of bedroom 

I swear by a crate wouldnt be without it


----------



## MoonStr80

Some dogs are already house training & doesn't necessary need crate, however some dogs likes to hide into a den to feel safe and secure that is quiet and comfortable place for them for peace
Cheetah's Dog Training Blog: The Crate - A Positive How-To


----------



## miloboyle

we used a crate for our pup when we first got him and he hated it, so we decided to get rid and give him the run of the kitchen when were out or at night time and he loves it, never chewed anything, I guess you just gotta try it and see


----------



## Raquel69

Im picking my pup up today , she has been caged, im not sure if to get one just for night times, should i trial it and if she doesnt like it , maybe re-think, i so want to get everything right for her, to be a happy puppy


----------



## PatrickCampbell

I use cage for my puppy in night and during day time he love to play outside his cage. I bought a cage which is large enough so that the dog can lie down with its legs outstretched.


----------



## Treacle44

Where is a good place to have a crate downstairs. We have a nice cubbyhole next to our brick fireplace, or in the playroom (children are 9 & 6 so it's not used as much anymore.

Also can anyone please advise which size would be best for a rough collie, 36" or 42"?

Thanks x


----------



## mrs fud

I would say re crates if you have room for the bigger one get that as it will allow more room for your dog

As for where to put it next to the fireplace is fine as long as your dog isn't going to get too hot! Playroom would be fine too!

HTH

Jo.


----------



## Guest

never been a fan of cages, never used one with any of my dogs......... that was untill we had axl........ he wouldnt sleep a at night and was wrecking the kitchen where he sleeps, but the cage lasted 1 night, i hated it as did axl....... i put both dogs together endured the crying for nearly 3 weeks, he stopped and all is well, 
(he still wrecks the kitchen if you leave anything out... lesson ??? keep everything lol)


----------



## MrRustyRead

my auntie still uses one now on her dog, it is mostly used as its bed so it does not see a negative to being inside of it.

as long as it can move around within it then i can not see why not


----------



## mgarr

Yes I agreaed with you ;;;;


----------



## Treacle44

Thanks, the fireplace isn't used it's just a big feature so think that'll be the ideal place.

Are the crates on eBay ok, they're so much cheaper than the pet supstores? X


----------



## Verity

Hi- I got mine from petplanet, it was their own make and came with a free divider. This was great in the first few days as I got a very large one for our puppy to grow into and the first night he wee'd in one end and slept in the other:cursing:, with the divider in he didn't. Now the divider is out - after a week he was accident free:smile5:
He loves his crate, has a bed in one end - however we have to keep the door shut sometimes as the cat also loves it, which does not go down too well when Luther tries to get in it as well - hope it works out for you:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## chrisd

I bought a lovely heavy duty crate from a website specified for pet beds and ended up buying loads of items from it! I would really recommend this site if you are having difficulty finding what you are looking for.

The prices are fantastic too!

Good luck!

Quality Dog Beds and Cat Beds


----------



## kels1974

i don't think cages are cruel at all we introduced one to our yorkie and he loves it.We only close it overnight.Then this year we got another dog a lurcher cross and she loves to sleep in the same cage together.I just say bed time and they go and get in and cuddle up.


----------



## aldobaggins

I've found it really excellent for toilet training at night - never had a night time accident and she seems very happy about the cage and use sit as her bed of choice during the day when we're about too. Im not crazy about leaving her in for any longer than an hour during the day but its better than chewing through a cable and being electocuted.


----------



## natasha81harris

i have 2 staffs and they both have their own cages which they both love, they sleep in them at night and if i have to go out they go in them then aswell.... if i take the beds out the cage and place them infront of the shut cage my male staff will sit and stare at his cage cos he wants to get in it..... 

i agree with cages but only for short periods of time, otherwise they would just go insane...


----------



## debbief

hi everyone, im soon going to be the owner of two jack russell pups and i was just wondering if its ok to put 2 pups in the same cage im all for it just at night time but my husband is against it.ive heard so many different opinions it is so difficult to decide.


----------



## lisaloo1

natasha81harris said:


> i have 2 staffs and they both have their own cages which they both love, they sleep in them at night and if i have to go out they go in them then aswell.... if i take the beds out the cage and place them infront of the shut cage my male staff will sit and stare at his cage cos he wants to get in it.....
> 
> i agree with cages but only for short periods of time, otherwise they would just go insane...


my pup is exactly the same, he loves his crate, unless we are in bed or have to go out for a short time, hes never shut in it, although i can be looking round the house for him to find he has taken himself to bed in the crate during the day lol , he never cries in it, hes was completely house trained at 10 weeks, not had an accident for 3 weeks now and i know that when im not there he is safe. I admit before i learned the concept of them i thought they was cruel, and that they kept the dogs in there most of the day. I was wrong and im glad i learned what i did about them for peace of mind


----------



## mgarr

Well it sounds just like my Harvey he will lay right by his and look at his cage for me to open the door.


----------



## kels1974

i have 2 dogs a yorkshire terrier ben who will be 3 this year and a lurcher pippin who is 11 months.we got pippin when she was around 3 months and she loves to share a cage with ben they snuggle up happily together:smile5:


----------



## samantha625

I have my 10mth lab pup caged for about 4hrs every day whilst I go to work, and at night whilst we are all asleep. The rest of the time he has the run of the house and the garden his cage remains open for him to go in as he uses it to sleep in during the day he also has as a bed in the living room which he also uses.


----------



## AlfiesMom

Alfie is in a crate at nightime for his own safety and my sanity, as at the moment he is a little begger for chewing.


----------



## foxiesummer

Never used a cage for any pup I have ever owned and neither would I. Maybe its because I suffer from claustraphobia and hate the thought of anything being confined in a small space.


----------



## waller540

Don't see any problem with it, especially during the night.


----------



## Kivasmum

I think one of the most appealing things about crates to a dog is the fact that it is a confined space? I know kiva uses hers when she wants to get away from it all, or if she wants to chew on some tasty treat without being bothered, its her little den and she loves it  i never 'lock up' my dog for hours on end, that would be cruel, instead her crate is used for sleeping in overnight and if i have to go out and she will be left alone (never for more than 2 hours at a time) and she always goes into her crate willingly, and then has a snooze :thumbup: and because she really doesnt mind being in there she doesnt make a murmur when i return/wake up, to be let out. I can see both sides of the arguments for crate training, but i feel that people that label them as cruel arent really getting the point of it?? the clue is in the name 'crate TRAINING' the idea is to train your dog to love their crate, slowly and with lots of praise and tasty treats thrown in, done this way it really does become a safe haven for your dog. If you have a dog and decide to buy a crate and lock your dog in it for hours on end, without ever bothering to get the dog used to it, merely because it gets your dog out of your way then that is cruel, not the crate, the person doing it


----------



## Gragface

I used to think they were cruel, but was recommended to get one by the breeder. I would say its the best thing we've bought for the piece of mind that hes safe and secure when we have to pop out/at night. 

He goes in and out when he likes in the day time and it is very much his den.


----------



## StripesAndTheories

I'm all for crate training puppies. A crate is a useful tool meant to be a den for the dog. It's supposed to be a safe place to relax. And it's very handy. Puppies chew. This fact can't be ignored. Keeping a puppy crated while you are gone can help keep the puppy safe and keep you from having something chewed up. Do I believe they should be in there all day while an owner is at work? Absolutely not.

Some people use them because they work all day and don't want their puppies using the bathroom in the house. But puppies simply can't hold it that long. If you can't be home to take a puppy out when it needs to go out, you don't need a puppy. This is for younger puppies who need to go out every few hours or even every hour. I've met people who crate eight week old puppies all day and then the puppy ends up spoiling the crate and sitting in it for hours. Crates are meant to be den areas. Dogs should never have to use the bathroom in their crates.

And I'll never crate an adult unless the dog had severe separation anxiety and was a danger to itself. Maybe at night if the dog came to see the crate as its preferred sleeping place, but I'd leave the door open. Both of my dogs used the crate as puppies and into young adulthood when they still decided they wanted to eat the couch instead of the multitude of toys we left out for them.


----------



## Iain Scott

Personally I think that crates are fine if the pooch is well acclimatised to them and particularly if they feel safe in them and like their own little den. As to shutting them in while we're out - hmm, not so sure. You wouldn't do it with your kids would you? Actually that might not be such a bad idea after all, ha ha.

My preference though is an enclosed area (like a playpen) or a dog gate. My current foster, Star, came to me with separation anxiety and I spent several nights getting her used to being further and further away from me. Now I have the dog gate on the kitchen door and she goes into her basket no problem but because the door is still open, she still knows where I am. She also stays in the kitchen while I'm out - it's well dog proofed!!


----------



## Dolliecog10

Does anyone know where I can obtain replacement dog cage trays ( metal or plastic ) at a sensible price ?


----------



## mrs fud

I know that Hyperdrug - Online Pharmacy the internet chemist direct to you, Health products and medicines for pets and people do them or maybe ebay?

HTH


----------



## Hertsgirl

We use a cage, it's open all day long and all evening, the only time we shut Cookie inside is when we go out as like lot's of other people, I don't want to come home to a half eaten house and as we have no door on our kitchen, it's very likely we'd have no stair carpet! - Yes, she's been known to chew (recently had to take her to vet for injection to make her sick, to bring up a ball she ate!) so for her own good & our home, we put her in her cage if/when we go out but she's never in there for long and she is always asleep when we come back :biggrin:


----------



## abbieclark

I would perhaps leave my puppy in a cage. However when they are a bit older i tend to let them roam around. Depends how long you are out for ofcourse :biggrin:


----------



## Longton Flyball

We never used one with Duke so we were abit unsure with Clover.

We borrowed one off a behaviourist so that when we were out or when we were in bed she would sleep but would be able to bark and tell us she wanted the toilet it worked.

It was also helpful for her leaving Duke alone when he'd had enough of her.

We got her out of it within a few weeks and never really had any major problems since letting her a have free roam of the house.


----------



## jc123

If used responsibly crates can be wonderful. Now days there are so many different types of dog crates and crate accessories that can allow you to integrate a crate into your home and living area using it as a natural part of sharing your home with your dog. A dog crate in this sense becomes more of a bedroom, or den for your dog as apposed to a place where they feel forgotten about or punished. My dogs love their crates. I think it gives them a scene of security.


----------



## mgarr

mrs fud said:


> I know that Hyperdrug - Online Pharmacy the internet chemist direct to you, Health products and medicines for pets and people do them or maybe ebay?
> 
> HTH


Thiss looks like a very good web site .


----------



## mrs fud

I have been uusing this site for years now and have never had a problem with them and my orders are always very quick the other week i ordered frontline in the afternoon and the morning after it arrived in the post now that is what i call service


----------



## jahmi

I use a crate for my dog when I'm out at work as he was trained to use a crate from the very beginning. I used to put him in the crate at night but nowadays he sleeps outside it.
I wouldn't say he loves it but I would definitely say he feels a lot safer in there when I'm out than if I just left him to roam about the house. Come to think of it, I don't think he's ever been out of the crate when no-one is in the house. I think it would probably freak him out a bit and he'd start barking at anything that made a noise.
Hamish is a lhasa apso too so the crate is nice fit for him as he's not cramped or unable to move in it.


----------



## Pitterpatter2009

Personally crates are the best thing since sliced bread as long as you use them responsibly ive used them with my dogs and have made puppy raising 10 x easier and have also made my family members lifes a lot easier and if you look after your cage it can last years. Dogs dobt see them as cages they seemthem as there den or hideaways if you like an they find comfort in sleeping in them as they provide the oppurtunity to hide if they want too hope thos helped


----------



## debnige

we have a 5 year old patterdale we rescued at nearly 2, never used a crate for him as he had been very well toilet rained etc before he came to us. now have a 10 week old jrt pup and she has a crate just cos we had one we used before for my parrot to put him out in the fresh air. Dottie the jrt has the door open on the crate during the day and comes and goes as she pleases, she is shut in at night at the moment for her own safety but dont think she will be in about a week or two.
at the moment it allows both the dogs time out on their own and a break from the intensity of the other if needed


----------



## kezza30

We are wanting to crate train our dog mainly overnight to keep him out of things he shouldn't be in and hurting himself but i've reading you shouldn't shut him in until 12/13 weeks like here Puppy Crying at Night I don't want to scare him but I was also hoping he would be staying in his crate as I don't think i'll get away with leaving an 8 week pup around the kitchen, Id try not leaving him in long to start with by getting up between 5-5.30am to take him out to pee but now i'm worried i'll have a small pup on the loose peeing all over


----------



## Obzocky

I've never used a crate. My family have never used crates.
I'm thinking of using one for future dog(s), possibly. We'll see.


----------



## mrs fud

I have 3 cages and all my dogs have been in their own cage since I got them as small puppies I have never had a problem with any of my dogs with the cages. What I did with them when they were tiny puppies was fill the cages with teddies and toys so that they didnt get bored etc please do not be scared of using them it is a personal choice my mum has never used them my boys now see them as there personal space and the funny thing is that all my boys only go in their own cages and not in the other dogs. It's as if they know.
HTH
Jo.


----------



## PetLover88

I used cages for both my two, to be honest it is the best way to train in puppy stages without doubt, they learn to be both toilet trained and obediant when recieving rewards etc.

Sadly after months of using it my friend asked to borrow them and iv never seen them back, they have been passed about throughout and cant be found usual story. I recently bought a new car with a huge boot, but since it was a new car i wasnt going to let they two run riot in the boot when wet and muddy from a walk so i decided since I wont get my others cages back (poss too small anyways) il fork out and buy a new one. I measured my boot and went for Extra Large as the Giant was as it says GIANT lol I looked in my local pet shop as always and got a price of £94.99 then the women said she could knock £5 off it to make it £90. 

I took the quote and brand then went online, found a Glasgow Pet store online in local search for £66.99 Delivered :O i asked girl from my local pet shop to match it but she said she couldnt  so i decided to save the £23 and go to the online shop. Took 3 days odd to come well worth the saving id say lol website was www. directdogfood.co.uk They dont have loads of items but since i bought the cage iv been back on and more has been added, must be a new website or in make over. Well worth a look


----------



## Kivasmum

kezza30 said:


> We are wanting to crate train our dog mainly overnight to keep him out of things he shouldn't be in and hurting himself but i've reading you shouldn't shut him in until 12/13 weeks like here Puppy Crying at Night I don't want to scare him but I was also hoping he would be staying in his crate as I don't think i'll get away with leaving an 8 week pup around the kitchen, Id try not leaving him in long to start with by getting up between 5-5.30am to take him out to pee but now i'm worried i'll have a small pup on the loose peeing all over


I got Kiva at just under 6 weeks old, way too young i know  but she has been using her crate since day 1, as long as you dont rush them into it and expect to be able to close the door on them on the first day then i dont think there is a minimum age to start using one, in fact the sooner the better  if you havent got your pup yet you could even take a small cat carry crate type thing to the breeder and ask them to put it in with the pups so he can get used to it?? and the added bonus is that all the other pups will probably use it aswell so you can bring your pup home in it and the smell of his brothers and sisters may help him settle in a little easier 

ps i would be prepared to get up during the night to let pup out for toilet, being crate trained helps with toilet training but it doesnt magically make them not need to go, if they are desperate and you miss it they will go in the crate as they have no choice, but that will put your toilet training back a lot as he will think going in his crate is ok


----------



## Sashadog

Ours loves her crate. She even goes in there herself


----------



## jpe123

How did you do the pen I was thinking of doing this when we buy our puppy ?

Thanks


----------



## cabot

My leonberger loves his XXXL cage. He sleeps in it during the day and is pefectly happy to go in to it if instructed. Because of the fact he is only nine month old and is still a growing lad i wondered if anyone can suggest something when he outgrows it. He currently weighs in at about 46kg and i want something that can be erected in the home for his safety and security, and where can i buy it.


----------



## Goldendoodle123

We used it as a punishment when he was into chewing anything and everyone. It was used in place of a smacked bum and it worked by separating him from the rest of the family for a bit because being separated from us is what he hates most in the world even when we were in the same room as the crate.
It was originally bought so that he could have his own space just for him but he never used it and it was used as a punishment in the end when nothing else worked to stop him nipping people.
We've never had a problem with him getting into mischief when we go out or go to bed so it was never used to keep him in when we went out, or at night.
He grew out of that and is far more well behaved and we got rid of the crate eventually. Some dogs like to have a crate for their own space but Jasper never did lol.


----------



## Haroldbld

Maisie lives in one in the back kichen an appears to be quite content in it
and can on occassions stay in it for a few hours as long as she as something left to stimulate her, she views it as her kennel.

Also I have a slightly small one in the back of my car which keeps hers safe as 
she loves to go out shopping with me,
when I go into a shop I leave her in the car and she justs sits down or lies 
down until I return.

Not a thing out a place and nothing chewed.
As long as she's happy then I am happy.

A satisfactory compromise to us both.

Harry.


----------



## PetLover88

cabot said:


> My leonberger loves his XXXL cage. He sleeps in it during the day and is pefectly happy to go in to it if instructed. Because of the fact he is only nine month old and is still a growing lad i wondered if anyone can suggest something when he outgrows it. He currently weighs in at about 46kg and i want something that can be erected in the home for his safety and security, and where can i buy it.


You should check out directdogfood.co.uk i bought mine from here solid cage really easy to build and fantastic prices. Had it a while an quality seems really good. One mistake I made was when i got my pups a couple of years ago I bought it too small and gave them to a friend who never returned it  lol


----------



## kateh8888

We crate trained our pup from 8 weeks. He loves him giant crate, although we barely have to use it now. If is nice to know he is happy in one though


----------



## gsdlover1991

My pup is 5 months old, and we still use a cage, including when were are at home, covering with a towel/blanket etc is also perfect, they love to have their own space, and the cover helps to keep them calm, our pup loves being in her "house" with her bed and her toys etc.


----------



## mgarr

gsdlover1991 said:


> My pup is 5 months old, and we still use a cage, including when were are at home, covering with a towel/blanket etc is also perfect, they love to have their own space, and the cover helps to keep them calm, our pup loves being in her "house" with her bed and her toys etc.[/QUOTE Harvey is now a year old and he loves his cage we have too leave the door open as when its close and his out he likes to be able to go in and out when he pleases we do close him in at night and when we go out.


----------



## CavalierOwner

I have 3 Cavaliers and they love their crate! Its the biggest one that you can buy so all 3 of them can fit in and their is still plenty of room. They have a huge comfy bed and a bowl of water in it and they quite happily go into the crate at bedtime and when i am out! If i give them a treat and the crate door is open, they usually take their treat and eat it in the crate rather than in the front room.


----------



## lyndseyp

We are using one with our 14 week old pup, she is more than happy to go in there. We shut it at night and during the day if we are doing something and can't watch her properly but never for long, while I am at work she is in the kitchen with the crate door open. She often just goes is by herself. I covered it over with blankets when we first got her, mainly to try dim the howling but it seemed to calm her so I left them on. 

Apparently in the wild they would have a similar den type environment so feel at home in their own space. 

When one of my friends got a puppy 18 months ago I remember thinking it was cruel to put her in a cage until I looked into it - and now I've borrowed hers. Crate sounds nicer than cage too!!

I think once Ruby is fully house trained and past the teething period we will get rid of it, plus once she grows we haven't really got the space for a larger crate so it will have to go then. My friend stop using hers when her dog was about 1 I think.


----------



## CavalierOwner

lyndseyp 
Good name choice, 1 of my dogs is called Ruby too! Lol.


----------



## leanne562

we have had our american bulldog puppy for 2weeks now. Straight away we used a crate with lots of blankets in and water. Through the day i leave it open, when i go out i lock her in it. She sleeps in it at night aswell and i pressume she loves it as she doesnt cry. 
I think its good for them to have their own space, and its works well all round.


----------



## baillieswells

I have had Border Terriers for over thirty five years, and they have always had crates. I start at about eight weeks, by which time they can go the night without making a puddle, the crate is part of house training. At the start I actually feed them in their crate, so it soon becomes their home. Whenever they travel in the cat, they travel in their crate, I would never transport a loose dog in a car. Occasionally I go to dog shows by train, again they travel in their crate.

By the time they are adults they mainly just sleep in their crates, with the doors left open during the day, so they can rest in them if they want to.If we are going out shopping we usually put them in their crates, though if the weather is warm enough, we do have an outside kennel with a large run.

What is cruel about a crate? It gives a far greater sense of security, than say leaving a young puppy all alone in an empty kitchen.


----------



## petminder

bouncerpup said:


> whats your views on using a cage for a pup when you are out or night time?


Weve cared for many dogs that use a cage and when our clients fetch them along with their dogs, the dogs have a secure place to sleep and are very happy to use them.

Rotherham Pet Minder, Dog Boarding, Dog Walking in Maltby Rotherham


----------



## petminder

Weve cared for many dogs that use a cage and when our clients fetch them along with their dogs, the dogs have a secure place to sleep and are very happy to use them.

Rotherham Pet Minder, Dog Boarding, Dog Walking in Maltby Rotherham


----------



## WhippetyAmey

Hiya, 

I am pretty new to the forum, and I am getting out Whippet puppy on Saturday. I have previously had toy poodles, and my OH has had jack russells/parson jack russells. None of ours (and have always been family dogs - we only moved in together 7 months ago) have never been crate trained, but after a lot of research, I have decided it is definitely the way to go  I'll let you know how I get on though!


----------



## kels1974

good look amey


----------



## Haroldbld

I have one in my kitchen and one in my car Maisie knows it is her place either way,
I have no problems whatsoever, Maisie knows it is her spec. to rest and sleep
no whimpering,howling, crying etc. also no house chewing as she already as a chew bone if needed in her cages.

At the end of the day its up to personal choice as to whether or not your Pet
uses one,
as far as I'm concerned a cage is a winner all the way.

Harry.


----------



## clayface79

Hi everyone

Mac's crate has finally arrived and we've spent this afternoon encouraging him to go in and feel comfortable with, which he seems to be doing so far. I'm just looking for some advice on a few things:

He is doing really well with paper training. We do take him outside, but haven't started proper outdoor toilet training yet and he has yet to 'go' out in the garden. So, what do you think is the best option for whe he needs to go during the night? I'm thinking that leaving the crate door open with paper down in his usual spot might be the best option but a bit concerned that he will be scared in the dark and/or go on a rampage downstairs lol. The vet recommended to lock the door and just put paper down in his crate so that he goes there. I'm not sure about this as there isn't an awful lot of room in the crate and I've got visions of a poo covered dog every night. The other option is to set the alarm and get him up and outside during the night but as he hasn't been toilet trained this way yet I could be standing out there with a pup who thinks its playtime and won't go  

Also, he has been left for an hour a couple of times this week and has been fine having free roam downstairs ( its been puppy proofed as much as I can) so now I have the crate do I now put him in their and shut the door when I go out, building up to leaving him for a couple of hours or do I just continue with the free roam as its worked ok so far?

If anyone has any suggestions, they would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Dogless

clayface79 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Mac's crate has finally arrived and we've spent this afternoon encouraging him to go in and feel comfortable with, which he seems to be doing so far. I'm just looking for some advice on a few things:
> 
> He is doing really well with paper training. We do take him outside, but haven't started proper outdoor toilet training yet and he has yet to 'go' out in the garden. So, what do you think is the best option for whe he needs to go during the night? I'm thinking that leaving the crate door open with paper down in his usual spot might be the best option but a bit concerned that he will be scared in the dark and/or go on a rampage downstairs lol. The vet recommended to lock the door and just put paper down in his crate so that he goes there. I'm not sure about this as there isn't an awful lot of room in the crate and I've got visions of a poo covered dog every night. The other option is to set the alarm and get him up and outside during the night but as he hasn't been toilet trained this way yet I could be standing out there with a pup who thinks its playtime and won't go
> 
> Also, he has been left for an hour a couple of times this week and has been fine having free roam downstairs ( its been puppy proofed as much as I can) so now I have the crate do I now put him in their and shut the door when I go out, building up to leaving him for a couple of hours or do I just continue with the free roam as its worked ok so far?
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions, they would be much appreciated, thanks!


I would get rid of paper altogether and just train him that he toilets outside to avoid any confusion. I would get up during the night several times and take him out on a lead - no talk, play or attention apart from plenty of praise when he has tolietted.

I shut the door on my pup's crate whenever he was unsupervised, but that's your personal choice - my reasoning was that I knew he was safe when unattended, the house was safe and pups don't like to toilet in their bed area so was less likely to toilet indoors.


----------



## Dogs4Evar

Well it depends on the puppy to be honest. Some like being in one because they have a sense of security. While others will just feel trapped. 

Definitely worth a try, for obvious reasons.


----------



## bellasy

I don't put my dogs to cages it's like they're in prison! Well, sometimes when we're going out i put them on bags.


----------



## mgarr

bouncerpup said:


> whats your views on using a cage for a pup when you are out or night time?


Mine is much the same open all day if in but close if out anytime also at night. Harvey loves his and will go into it when he wants too.:thumbsup:*


----------



## sam1234

bouncerpup said:


> whats your views on using a cage for a pup when you are out or night time?


We have always used a crate for sam he loves it he puts himself to bed on a night and puts himself in it through the day x would be lost without it x


----------



## Dogfriendlybook

We crated Skateboard, it was always open during the day so she could go in or out and door used to be shut at night then we just pushed it to when she got older. Use it occasionally if we go away and she's still happy using it, but it was huge so now she only has her basket in the living room, the sofa, her basket in the office and her bed at the side of ours to choose from. Spoiled much?


----------



## leighhawkes89

Personally i dont agree with crates at all ive never put my puppy in a crate and wont do either, i think its a little cruel to be honest i treat my puppy like my baby and therefore would not put my baby in a crate.


----------



## Dogless

leighhawkes89 said:


> Personally i dont agree with crates at all ive never put my puppy in a crate and wont do either, i think its a little cruel to be honest i treat my puppy like my baby and therefore would not put my baby in a crate.


I don't see it as much different to putting your baby in a cot to keep it safe when you cannot supervise it.


----------



## mgarr

Well every1 to their oun but its better then having your home trashed ;;;;;;;:yikes:


----------



## CaliDog

My pooch Cali loves her crate usually she crys for a wee in the night but last night she went the whole night without crying and sleept all through


----------



## Barry Wiliams

we had Max caged from the first day,so he didnt cause havoc when we were out he went in with a treat at dinner time or if we had the grand children over , he hasnt refused to go in ever so it cant be that bad also its my thinking that its better to cage him with a treat than to punish him or shout at him for doing something a dog should be doing but outside


----------



## Nancy23

Each to their own


----------



## EssexWags

All down to personal choice


----------



## fogy

I'll only use a soft crate in the car because it's safer, im not so sure about having the dog in it at night time tho, not my cup of tea. The dog will feel trapped surely?


----------



## Maria 1970

I can see the benefits of a crate but I just don't want to use one. My lab pup is fine at night and during the day while I am at home but she manages to destroy something if she is left for more that 15 mins. I would love to find another way to resolve this as a crate doesn't appeal to me. I am hoping that as she is only 11 months old she may grow out of this, in the mean time I just have to put up with cleaning up the destruction when I get home. Not a big price to pay for the loyalty and company she has already given me.


----------



## cabot

Learnt many years ago not to leave a young dog unattended in the house. Came back to find the foam which covers the springs from a very expensive leather chesterfield all over the lounge. Now my 2 dogs go in the cage not only to protect the house but also to protect themself from harm. Recently one of them managed to chew through the electric blanket cable. Just think if your dog does that and there is 240v going through it. Its for their safety as well especially when they are so young. Only now does my 14 month old get left out for no more than a couple of hours.The 5 month old would just destroy the place.Think about the amount of cables you have lying around the house.They are perfectly happy to go in there, maybe not at first, but they do get used to them and look on them as their own den.


----------



## Natzzhixon

Personally i never used a crate but alot of people swear they are.good when used responsibly
I never used a crate for my puppy we had her in the bathroom with a safety gate till she was used to going to the toilet on her puppy pad. Then as she got oldder and stopped going to the toilet then let her in my front room left her pad in the.bathroom just incase and havent looked back. 
As for chewing i emptyed my livingroom of shoes toyes etc and left her chew toys and she hasnt chewed ne thing
Outside is a diffrent story she chewes everything from toys to my 8ft trampoline


----------



## Natzzhixon

cabot said:


> Learnt many years ago not to leave a young dog unattended in the house. Came back to find the foam which covers the springs from a very expensive leather chesterfield all over the lounge. Now my 2 dogs go in the cage not only to protect the house but also to protect themself from harm. Recently one of them managed to chew through the electric blanket cable. Just think if your dog does that and there is 240v going through it. Its for their safety as well especially when they are so young. Only now does my 14 month old get left out for no more than a couple of hours.The 5 month old would just destroy the place.Think about the amount of cables you have lying around the house.They are perfectly happy to go in there, maybe not at first, but they do get used to them and look on them as their own den.


So u only let your dog out for a couple of hours a day?
When buying a puppy u need to puppy proof your house as u would if u had a child


----------



## Bonsai

You cant puppy proof everything, my kitchen floor for example which my 11 week old spaniel ripped up i couldnt puppy proof the floor, he had a lot of attention exercise mental stimulation, just when you left him on his own he got destructive

Seeking advice i was told most dogs do this out of boredom or fear, considering sometimes we only had to be away 15 mins before the destructive behaviour started and he had a whole world full of toys even new ones provided upon leaving i soon realised it wasnt boredom.

My kitchen is very large especially for a small puppy his crate gives him the security he needs when im not there, he gets a kong in there which he plays with for hours and when hes especially tired he will take himself in there for a peaceful sleep.

Sometimes it just works


----------



## Natzzhixon

I also think its down to breed as wen ive looked certain dohs up its states certain dogs do bevome nevous or destructive wen left alone.


----------



## Phoolf

Honestly think I'd be in the nut house if I never had a crate for Kes. She'd have chewed through half the house, been a night mare to toilet train and I'd never get anything done. Crates really are a godsend for giving you a quick half hour to actually clean up or do something useful without constantly worrying. Sure she naps on the sofa next to me but she never sleeps well when she's out her crate because she's being constantly woken up, its nice for her to have her own place to chew on bones and make a mess etc.


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal

Cage has been a god send for us with Diesel - he isnt destructive but he likes to 'help' when doing things around the house (like climb in duvets etc).

He is funny though as if he has a bone he drags it out of his cage (we always leave it open unless we are popping out) as if to say 'im not making a mess in there'. He volountarily sleeps in it and i guess it gives him a sense of his own space even though he has other beds around the house.


----------



## Phoolf

Diesel the Crazy Dal said:


> Cage has been a god send for us with Diesel - he isnt destructive but he likes to 'help' when doing things around the house (like climb in duvets etc).
> 
> He is funny though as if he has a bone he drags it out of his cage (we always leave it open unless we are popping out) as if to say 'im not making a mess in there'. He volountarily sleeps in it and i guess it gives him a sense of his own space even though he has other beds around the house.


Kes likes to organise her cage and hides certain things in certain places, she piles up all her toys in the corner next to her water bowl EXCEPT bones which she puts in the opposite corner hidden under her bed, I looked in yesterday to give it a tidy up and it looks like she's hoarding a whole graveyard under the bed.


----------



## mgarr

A crate is a must Harvey loves his and it is opened all day if we are here If we are going out we have all ways put him in but now when he see us getting ready to go out he will go in his crate with out us saying anything, I wouldnt be out now I just which crates were about 12 13 yurs ago I had 2 collies. 1 of them chood all the corner on my furniture it was unbeleive .one morning we went out the dog started stayed in the kitchen one day when we got home they youngest one chood through the door not from a cornor or anything like that through the door when we walked in her nocise was through the hole I remeber me saying oh my God or somethings like that the door had to be took off and we brought a stair gate that worked well;;;


----------



## TimothySRamey

These kind of post are always inspiring and I prefer to read quality content so I'm happy to find many good point here in the post. Writing is simply great! Thanks!

Stop a Dog Digging


----------



## Laurab1271

I think they're fantastic. Bella has had hers since we got her, although she sleeps in my bed now, she still loves her create to relax in throughout the day. In my opinion, dogs need their own space, and I think crates give them a real sense of security too.


----------



## bugsalot

i have heard that they are very good . i am going to be using one when my new puppy turns up shes only 2 weeks old right now but i have heard its good for toilet trainge she will be locked in it over night and when i nip out . the rest of the time she will have free run of my home . and whens she toilet trained bye bye cage . my children want her to sleep in their rooms . i just can nto wait to get her


----------



## william04

Our beautifully designed Synthetic Rattan Dog Cages & Indoor Dog Kennels are classy and stylish, yet fully functional. The Wicker Style Dog Crates looks great in any home and is sure to complement your decor and are ideal as an Indoor Dog kennels.


----------



## edrei

I agree in using a cage to pups especially during night time. This may prevent them from getting lost.


----------



## jc123

I think each dog is unique. Some dogs will take to a dog crate and find a measure of security in it. Other dogs will feel like they are confined and imprisoned by it. A lot of it comes down to how we as pet owners use a dog crate. A crate is only a tool to help us care for our dogs. Crates are not bad anymore then a car is bad. Its the use that makes the difference not the object.


----------



## JulieSS

More people should be aware that the crate is a tool for the owner, and not the dog. The dog doesn't learn much else from being in a crate than sitting still and not doing anything. 

Don't get me wrong, I've got a massive crate myself, but I've had two dogs before and definitely learnt what is right and wrong use, and what's too much. 
The crate shouldn't be for stuffing the puppy in every time it get's annoying or excited when people come around etc.


----------



## 1966 kerry

Hi
I never liked the thought of cages until my rottweiller and terrier decided to to try and fight to the death, Luckily we seperated them after getting a trainer i Richard Corfield from Derbyshire who trains like Ceasar Milan we used cages. I have bigger cages than whats reccomended so more comfortable the dogs would lie in cages with doors open and use it as a basket and not a prison. You have to use them wisely and train them to see it as their own space, then they go in it quite happily,


----------



## petrus

I think is perfectly fine, for both, you and the dog, he will have it's place to play in a safe area where he cant hurt himself. And you will be not so worried wondering if he is ok or not.


----------



## Mia123

I would defenately use a 'crate' (a nicer way to call it) I think it has to be big enough for the dog to turn round as an adult, but I think people should get it double the size of the dog at an adult (if there is something big enough) there leaves enough space for separate eating and sleeping areas. Also a good idea is to attach a play pen (and maybe put chicken wire no top, too many puppies can climb over...) gives a play area for when you are out, although not for night time, as you want puppy to sleep  ... A crate helps with the house training and leaves a great place for your puppy to go if he/she is scared. Also if you introduce it as a puppy, you can take you dog in the car and to the vets easily. And he/she won't ruin the house! Sorry about the long paragraph...  anyway...


----------



## Ray Craig

I used a travel cot (yes a childrens one) and a large cage, but when we had Harvey as a pup it was a safe place where he could go and not be bothered by the very small children


----------



## Ray Craig

bugsalot said:


> i have heard that they are very good . i am going to be using one when my new puppy turns up shes only 2 weeks old right now but i have heard its good for toilet trainge she will be locked in it over night and when i nip out . the rest of the time she will have free run of my home . and whens she toilet trained bye bye cage . my children want her to sleep in their rooms . i just can nto wait to get her


I'm not sure it is good for toilet training...it will confine the accidents to an area, but nothing substitutes popping out A LOT and praising the dog for doing his business


----------



## MandaQuinn

I have a crate for my 10 week old pup but he never really seems to use it and i gave into him and started letting him sleep in my bed so no chance of getting him to sleep in the crate now, i think its a good idea, just dont have the heart to do it personally as im a sucker for him cryin ) xx


----------



## dexter12

MandaQuinn said:


> I have a crate for my 10 week old pup but he never really seems to use it and i gave into him and started letting him sleep in my bed so no chance of getting him to sleep in the crate now, i think its a good idea, just dont have the heart to do it personally as im a sucker for him cryin ) xx


this post made me chuckle, i have an 11 week old pup, i would of let him sleep in my bed but the other half wasnt having any of it, so mine does have a cage, but the door is never locked as he is dry all night now and he dosent chew, so he dosent need the crate but he likes it and takes himself in their when he is tired. 
i think they are a brilliant idea aslong as they are no miss used and the pup isnt in their for hours on end  some people dont like cages but its personall preference i think.


----------



## dexter12

Anthony2323 said:


> Well, It's very interesting. I love the idea very much.
> I am going to buy a cage which is specious and big.


what breed is your pup?


----------



## Ben the Westie

We kept our Westie in his cage at night and occasionally when we had to leave him alone during the day. Now he is all grown up and sensible ( well not quite as mad anyway) he sleeps on a chair in my bedroom. The point I would like to is that he regularly now chooses to go back into his cage. So locking him in as a puppy didn't put him off going in there at all. He often goes in there when he wants to be left alone. We put a heater just in front of it so that he was always lovely and warm as well. Also make sure his/her favourite toy is in there with the dog.


----------



## bexs2247

We have a crate - infact just purchased the next size up one as our puppy has got a little bigger than expected.

We are now only putting her in it when we will be out for a longer period of time.

I have just started to put her bed on the hall landing for night times - tonight will be the 5th night of this! At the moment she keeps scratching on the bedroom door to get in with us. I have had to get up and put her back in bed 3/4 times each night and then she settles (a hot water bottle in her bed seems to help!). She therefore has the run of the upstairs hall, downstairs hall and kitchen!

We are increasing the time we do this at other times too so she gets used to it. Hoping to phase out the use of the crate completely if possible!


----------



## rudy blue

I only got my puppy just over a week ago, I used a crate from day one, he loves it and sleeps throughout the night with no crying, I've made it nice and cozy by putting a duvet over it, he takes himself off into it during the day so must like it, it also saves your house, good luck .


----------



## izzie4037

How about a room if you are conflicted with the use of crates? 
Mine sleeps in the utility (no furniture/magazines/not too bothered about the carpet) and if I have to leave him for a while for some reason during the day/ mowing the lawn/napping after a night shift, he has a 6' x 12' run with a kennel in it, in the garden so he can watch the world/cause havok with the cats who can get between the bars and visit him/ and play with his toys.( the run is also under my window, so if I am sleeping he will bark at me "wake up I need a wee!"

works for me and him.....


----------



## MyDogsAreMyLife

Dogs can get very stressed when left alone.

Giving them their own space makes them feel secure.

We've crate trained our 18 month old boxer lab cross for the last 15 months and we now just leave it open and he goes into whenever we go out.

We call it his DEN and responds very positively to it... Maybe something to do with the thousands of treats we gave him every time he went into it when we first got it...lol 

He's a very happy chappy.

Xx


----------



## JettJobson

How many cages and canaries does the owner have?


----------



## jc123

The kind of dog crates that I really like are ones that you can place in your living room, or family room. They are wooden dog crates and they look like an end table. Here is an example of a custom wooden dog crate. One day I'll get one:tongue_smilie:. Of course this may not work for every dog, but they sure do look nice.


----------



## blossom21

Now that is a nice looking cage,but out of my budget. Wonder if hubs could do anything with an orange crate- only joking.


----------



## IncaThePup

When I first got Inca as puppy (4 months old) I had initially left her in the hall with other doors shut but she shredded end of my hall carpet near front door, so got her a crate. She only went in it when I went out and treated it more like a den with freedom to come and go as she pleased except when I went out (until she learned not to shred the carpet).

Until I needed a mobility scooter and couldn't fit both in the hall so it went down but she was older by then so could leave her. 

I have still got it and would use it again for the next dog to start with, so he/she has their own little den to go to and for when I go out so they won't fight until they have got used to each other. 

I don't think it's cruel if they see it as their little den, I think some people use it as punishment so when dogs not behaving they put it in crate and dog see's it as punishment but doesn't know what for and starts to dislike been in it. 

There are some nice crate covers now for the traditional wire crates. I would buy a nice cover/matching bedding set, if next dog really liked it as its den but probably start with an old duvet in as bedding and maybe blankets over top till I see whether they'd take to it or not.


----------



## IncaThePup

jc123 said:


> The kind of dog crates that I really like are ones that you can place in your living room, or family room. They are wooden dog crates and they look like an end table. Here is an example of a custom wooden dog crate. One day I'll get one:tongue_smilie:. Of course this may not work for every dog, but they sure do look nice.


I thought of something like that for bedroom in pine or rattan to match my furniture when I was gonna go with a smaller breed. I'm not sure a Border Collie would fit in it for long though if I decide to go that way! ...and knowing me he'll end up on the bed like Inca has! ..I'll stick with Inca's old crate to start with and see where we end up!


----------



## moshkinz

I don't think it is mean because you are training them not to get excited and run around the house a lot so it is ok but if you keep them in there 24/77 then it is cruelty


----------



## sam jones

We used a crate for our boxer when he was a puppy, it certainly helped to speed up toilet training him. We didn't shut the door during the day, just allowed him to go in for a sleep whenever he wanted, he kind of saw it as his den (we covered the top so is was dark and put bedding etc in it). At night he slept in it with the door shut. I now run a day care and home boarding business, some of my clients like crates, Henry doesn't now use a crate, but if there is a spare crate open (no matter the size) I'll often find him choosing to squeeze into one rather than sleeping on his bed, I think some dogs like it as they see it as 'their space'.

Slaithwaite Doggy Day Care & Home Boarding - Home


----------



## ceejaybee

regarding the use of dog cages,we use a cage for megan which is in our kitchen which has a stone tiled floor.she has had a bed in the cage since we got her and uses the cage when tired after a run out or on a night she has the run of the kitchen as the cage door is left open. she has a puppy pad by the door which is working very well as part of her training,fingers crossed:001


----------



## genie04

We have a very good article on our Holidays 4 Dogs website here :-

Correct Use of Crates | General Dogs | Holidays 4 Dogs

regarding crates and their appropriate use. Well worth a read for anyone considering purchasing a crate and tips for how to succesfully introduce your dog or puppy to it.


----------



## Buddybaby

I use a crate for my 9 month old chi. He hated it at first, but now he's used to it. When I get ready to leave the house he jumps up trying to pull my coat back off but when he realises I'm actually leaving and I'm not taking him with me he crawls into his cage and just sits there. 
I always thought cages were cruel, but it was a needed thing.
I have three cats who haven't had a dog around for over 4 years so the house became theirs. And because I haven't got a room I could actually put the dog in alone as the cats need ease of access for their tray and food - I leave my dogs water and a few biscuits in his cage and make sure he's been out for at least a wee before I leave him - I had to opt for a cage. I try not to leave him in there alone for more than 3-4 hours.
I'd definitely recommend a cage to anyone with a busy house while they're out.


----------



## shazney

I got Bruno a extra large crate to give us a break now and again and I must admit it's great but Bruno is not so keen on it, one thing though he trapped his teeth in the metal and screamed in pain so I am reluctant to use it now when nobodys home, I still put him in it though as I think he learnt his lesson and has not tried to chew the bars since...

I want it to be a safe haven for him so I put treats in but sometimes I have to lock it sometimes though I would not have him sleep in there through the night, he sleeps with me.

But all in all they are well worth it.


----------



## billpilkington

I guess I'm a little biased on the subject because I sell them!

However, I do believe that when used correctly, they are not cruel at all. And especially if you have the luxury of starting to use one when your dog is still a puppy. It becomes very natural for them, very quickly.

And if it is a puppy your are cage training, it really can stop lots of damage being done whilst you are out. Of course with a puppy, you can't leave it for too long because it needs toilet breaks. During the day, a young puppy should be let out every 4 hours. The last thing you want to do is for it to get into the habit of peeing inside.


----------



## ceejaybee

hi everyone,i havent visited for quite a while but would just like to say that Megan,our Bedlington/whippet cross is still using a cage containing a dog bed positioned in the kitchen.We leave the cage door open at all times and when we go out Megan just goes into the cage as if it were a kennel without any problems.she is now 6 months old but has no problems at all with the cage as a refuge,Definetley recommend them


----------



## Diane70

Hi, i also think it depends on the dog. I have 2 black labradors, my first went in to a crate straight away and absolutley loved it, it was her little hiding place where she was comfy and warm. It was used for maybe an hour or two during the day and for night times. She is now 3 and has the run of the house. My 2nd lab sonny hated it with a vengence. We tried everything for weeks and he wouldnt go in or go in and stay in.!!! You cannot force them to go in as they will think they are being punished. Give it a go and see what you think.


----------



## VickiGS

I'm picking up our very first puppy in a few weeks, and we are undecided on whether or not we should buy a cage. 

Personally, I don't like the idea of cages, purely because I don't like to see animals locked in them. However, I can see how it could help with training, but I wouldn't want him to think that was his "naughty spot" or his bed. 

What are your thoughts? Do cages help with training?


----------



## Imbali Sue

Introducing a cage/crate/indoor kennel from day one of your puppy living with you will be one of the best things you can do. Pups reared with a crate are more content, less likely to develop separation anxiety and you won't get any puppy damage in your absence. Some pups need more training than others but at the end of the day, if you give in to your puppy whilst he is young then you have taught him a very important lesson - "I create like made, scream the place down etc. and I get my way!" If you give in to this then you are making a rod for your own back. Used properly and sympathetically a crate is the best thing for you both, it will be a secure and safe environment for your pup which will fulfil his need for a retreat. My pups sleep in to overnight from the beginning. The most important thing I tell people is "Learn to Ignore your Puppy", be in the same room/space as the crate but do NOT look at your pup, continue doing your usual chores going in and out of the room and just let your pup sit and watch. It is obviously best to do this when your pup is tired (after play or having eaten), if tired, pups will then settle down and sleep. Good luck, you won't regret it.


----------



## Tamsin W

VickiGS said:


> I'm picking up our very first puppy in a few weeks, and we are undecided on whether or not we should buy a cage.
> 
> Personally, I don't like the idea of cages, purely because I don't like to see animals locked in them. However, I can see how it could help with training, but I wouldn't want him to think that was his "naughty spot" or his bed.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Do cages help with training?


He shouldn't be under the impression that it's his "naughty spot" (you can pop him in quietly for a time out, but this shouldn't be treated as a punishment) - however, viewing it as his bed is sort of the whole point. It doesn't have to be his only one - our pup has a bed in pretty much every room of the house because he's a spoilt little diva, but his crate is often where he'll choose to sleep, purely because he's used to sleeping here every night, and subsequently views it as his 'safe place'.

I have no experience of training without a crate, so I can't make any guarantee that it's preferable. But, I can say with some certainty that house training in particular was extremely easy for us - and I think this was in no small part down to sympathetic crate use in conjunction with round-the-clock supervision when not crated.


----------



## Tollisty

Don't think of it as a cage, it is a cosy den where puppy is safe. It should be a good place to be and if introduced properly most puppies will go in the crate by themselves when tired.


----------



## gosh

gotta agree with tamsin 
pup should like his/her crate and treat it as a retreat from us , not locked in ,it will use it to chill out and get some peace and quiet ...
really pleased i got one for my pup ,if introduced early it wont see it as a mini prison ,let the pup explore it inside /out by leaving doors open (mine has side door and front door )and putting their favourite toys in ,and a few treats ,dont force it in, or it will think of it as a bad experience ,and hate going in ,hence causing you problems ....
i have had mine since pup was 9 weeks old (now 15 weeks old )she has only recently (13 weeks old ) been locked in on nights and when out shopping ,and only once has she howled at night for around 45 minuites ,checked to see all was okay and then ignored her ,....she has truthfully not since then ,made any fuss of being locked in at night ...also helps quicker to toilet train ,again truthfully only once was the bedding wet over night ...caged from midnight - 7am ...
i have only seen my cage as a good thing for both of us


----------



## Willylee

Crates for the dog are the best thing since sliced rawhide chews. It greatly accelerates "house training" as few canines want to soil their sleeping quarters. Brilliant.
Left open, the pup/dog can simply go into the "den" and rest, a place to call home and where security is assured.
At night, with a closed door the dog is "at rest" and they do relax in this secure environment.
Travelling in the car, a smaller version will also provide comfort to the canine and of course safety. Make sure the crate can't slide around or crash through the windscreen in an emergency.
Are they cruel........Humans are cruel.
Trying to fit a German Shepherd or a Welsh Shepherd for that matter into a crate designed for a Jack Russel is stupid....and cruel.
All dogs need a place they can call "home" In my experience a crate fulfils that need.
Get a quality product with no sharp edges, keep it away from ALL draughts and your pooch will be content.
When you come home from work, don't go straight to the cage, ignore, put the kettle on, change into "time to take the dog out clothes" say nothing, get the lead, let out the dog, say nothing, put on lead (on the dog!!!) and go out. What will you have. A calm relaxed happy dog on the end of the lead who is pleased just to be with you. You can then take to a favoured spot where, after a few repititions, upon command the pooch will evacuate both bladder and bowel. I simply say "empty". Think it sound better than "do a poo!!" or something vaguely similar.
It's all about talking the language of DOG. Simple.
Aren't our dogs just great.
Willylee
:hand:


----------



## christophergoff335

It depends on your choice and the behaviour of your pup. I have 2 puppies, one is quite and calm natured and I never lock him in cage or tie that. But the other one is like a storm, chew up the carpets, distroys the whole house. So I need to keep him in cage most of the time. So it depends on what is the behaviour of your puppy, you need to tie them or not.


----------



## genie04

In response to the previous poster - your pups behaviour won't improve by locking him or her in the cage, "most of the time". Cages should never be used in this way and you are only containing the behaviour, which over time, is likely to contribute to much worse behaviour. You need to address your pups excitability (which is perfectly natural) in other ways; ie by spending time training him or her and re-directing undesirable behaviour. If you have purchased two puppies at the same time, I wish you luck ! This is usually a mistake, especially for novice owners and often results in having to re-home one of the pups. Two puppies won't entertain each other necessarily, but will just be a recipe for double trouble and a lot more commitment and time is needed from the owner - hence why I guess you feel you need to separate them all them time.

Please read our Holidays 4 Dogs articles about crates -

Correct Use of Crates | General Dogs | Holidays 4 Dogs

There are lots of other good training articles too, covering new puppies, socialisation etc.


----------



## ackerleynelson

I never find the need to keep mine lovely dog in the cage.


----------



## JoannaPet

You should go along to the London Pet Show in May - you can get loads of great advice from the doggy talks. I would highly recommend it!


----------



## PawsPlaza

Well, seeing as this is such a hot topic, I thought I would add a link to my blog and you can see what I think, and let me know if you think it is a good blog!
PawsPlaza. Online Pet Store with a human Touch. We care about you and your pets


----------



## Thegunner111

I got my pup a cage because he starting chewing holes in my kitchen walls. So i bought him a cage for when were out. I dont think he minds the cage at all, he has never soiled in it or tried to destroy it, he goes in it of his own accord sometimes to eat treats. I would suggest getting one, the last thing you need is to get home and find some piece of furniture destroyed.


----------



## sammypenny

We have two crates, one in the lounge, My lab is 15 weeks, he is put in there occassionally during the day, when i do the 5 min walk to drop DD to school or when the kids are running him to exhaustion so he can have a sleep. At night time he has a crate in our room and is next tot he bed and is shut in there all night and let out at 6am.

He's been fully house trained for about 3 weeks now, cant remember the last accident and he has been sleeping from 10-11pm till 6am since he was 9 weeks. Its his safe place and his bed and he loves it. During the evenings he naps in there but the door is open.

Is this a boy that looks like he thinks his crate is a prison? LOL


----------



## ackerleynelson

When I owned my dog he was 2 weeks only and then I used crate for him but now he is a big boy and I need not to put him in any cage.


----------



## Velcro

We've got a crate for when we pick Poppy up. I never really liked the idea of crates for dogs. Always thought it was a bit cruel, but then I hadn't researched it in the slightest. Looked into it and got some advice off the breeder (who is a very good chap) and quickly realised that as long as they aren't misused then a crate is actually a really good idea. They treat it like their own little den, we have ours set up and ready with a blanket over the top of it (leaving the front exposed) so she will have somewhere that is just hers to get into and chill out in with the door left open. 

I must admit, I'm not overly keen of leaving her in there overnight, with it locked. But that's more me starting to spaz out about whether we get burgled or if there is a fire.

I think, for the time being, it will just be for when we pop out before we teach her to chew her toys and not our house, but it's not something I plan on doing long term, Id rather just let her come and go from it as she chooses eventually


----------



## AnnC

When I had my last dog from a pup , I never needed a crate and he never chewed any furniture. Dream pup you might say, but truth be known there was no furniture to be chewed!! When it came time to say good bye to my old pal and hello to a young pup I wondered what the hell had hit me!!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/277484-8-month-old-wrecking-home.html

The house was savaged, the dining room furniture ruined. I barely got any sleep at night getting up so many times to toilet him, but yet still having to clear up doggie poo's & wee's every night, this was at eight months old. He was hardly ever left, because he did so much damage if he was. Even if we took him with us he'd still chew the car interior.

On one of the rare occasions when I had to leave the dog in the house on his own for just a couple of hours, I got to breaking point, he'd taken a massive chunk out of one of the kitchen units.

I thought this just can't go on, much though I loved him and felt sure he would grow out of it, I doubted there''d be a home left by the time that arrived.

I sent a desperate text to the puppy trainer who immediately said he needs a cage.

It was the best advice ever for him and me [not to mention the house].
My trainer advised me that probably the chewing was related to separation anxiety. I hated the idea of caging him, feeling that it wasn't a kind thing to do, but in fact it was the kindest thing to do.

Firstly it was somewhere he felt secure and was his own space. It also served to give him a cue that it was time to slow down and rest [being a border collie this was one of the hardest things for him to do].

It immediately made him clean at night and made him so much less anxious. For me I got a full nights sleep and didn't feel I was doing the night shift and then getting back up to do the day shift after a couple of hours sleep.

I've always made it a very positive situation, giving him a reward for going in and having lots of treats in the cage. Its also a big cage, so plenty of room for him.

I've now got a second pup who's now six months and has been clean since we got him at 8 weeks. He was caged from the start but again its always been made a positive situation and lots of time out. It also served to make him stop and rest, which as a young puppy he found hard to switch off from all the exciting things going on.

I've also still got kitchen cupboards, though a little battle scared!!!:

The inappropriate use of a cage is cruel, not the cage. As with anything else its the intent of the human behind it that can make it cruel.


----------



## Danielmorgan

i've a separate pet room for the free stay and walk for my puppies .. so never used a cage to trap my pets in ..


----------



## Velcro

Danielmorgan said:


> i've a separate pet room for the free stay and walk for my puppies .. so never used a cage to trap my pets in ..


some of us don't have the luxury of spare rooms for the pets.


----------



## ffbumblebee

We have just got a Springer Spaniel and he is 8 weeks old. Ive never used a crate before, but the breeder said they are a god send. Ive taken this week off to try and get him used to the crate, but he is fine for a while and then sleeps. The problem is when he wakes up and then just cries for ages. I have been sneeking upstairs while he is asleep to see how he behaves. 
Everyone tells me they are a god send, but I just dont know what to do about the crying once he wakes up. I have to go back to work next week, so I am really worried what to do. He will only be in the crate from 830am till 12:30pm, till I get home from work. He really is a chewer, so I dont feel I could safely leave him downstairs with a run of the house. I only have 2 rooms downstairs living room and kitchen. We also have a cat, so all the rooms need to be left open so the cat can come and go to the cat flap in the kitchen. 
any advice would be greatly appreciated - thanks


----------



## Kivasmum

Danielmorgan said:


> i've a separate pet room for the free stay and walk for my puppies .. so never used a cage to trap my pets in ..


If you have taken the time to crate train your dog it doesn't see it as being 'trapped' it see's it as being a safe haven and somewhere they enjoy being!!


----------



## Kivasmum

ffbumblebee said:


> We have just got a Springer Spaniel and he is 8 weeks old. Ive never used a crate before, but the breeder said they are a god send. Ive taken this week off to try and get him used to the crate, but he is fine for a while and then sleeps. The problem is when he wakes up and then just cries for ages. I have been sneeking upstairs while he is asleep to see how he behaves.
> Everyone tells me they are a god send, but I just dont know what to do about the crying once he wakes up. I have to go back to work next week, so I am really worried what to do. He will only be in the crate from 830am till 12:30pm, till I get home from work. He really is a chewer, so I dont feel I could safely leave him downstairs with a run of the house. I only have 2 rooms downstairs living room and kitchen. We also have a cat, so all the rooms need to be left open so the cat can come and go to the cat flap in the kitchen.
> any advice would be greatly appreciated - thanks


Hi Bumblebee, you might be better off starting a new thread in dog chat or training, any replies might get a little lost in here


----------



## AnnC

ffbumblebee said:


> We have just got a Springer Spaniel and he is 8 weeks old. Ive never used a crate before, but the breeder said they are a god send. Ive taken this week off to try and get him used to the crate, but he is fine for a while and then sleeps. The problem is when he wakes up and then just cries for ages. I have been sneeking upstairs while he is asleep to see how he behaves.
> Everyone tells me they are a god send, but I just dont know what to do about the crying once he wakes up. I have to go back to work next week, so I am really worried what to do. He will only be in the crate from 830am till 12:30pm, till I get home from work. He really is a chewer, so I dont feel I could safely leave him downstairs with a run of the house. I only have 2 rooms downstairs living room and kitchen. We also have a cat, so all the rooms need to be left open so the cat can come and go to the cat flap in the kitchen.
> any advice would be greatly appreciated - thanks


I know the situation regarding chewing only too well!! :eek6:
Its not unreasonable to put pup in a crate for a few hours as with your situation. A good bit of exercise before you go along with a toilet trip outside just before being fastened in will work wonders. Your pup will soon get used to the new routine and probably with the house quiet he'll just settle.


----------



## genie04

In order to build up a positive association with the cage you need to release him from it BEFORE he cries. When he wakes up, let him out of the cage and praise him. Give him his food in it with the cage door open - try as much as possible to get him to use it as a bed without the door being shut.

4 Hours is really a little too long to leave an 8 week old puppy - especially shut in a cage - and especially when he is not used it. Chewing just comes with the territory of pups I'm afraid and it would be better to leave him in the kitchen with his cage with lots of comfy bedding - but not shut him in it. Leave out lots of safe chew toys for him - Kongs and buster cubes filled with something tasty are good choices. 

You will possibly have the odd thing chewed and will almost certainly find he has gone to the toilet in the house (pups cannot hold it for long and need taking out hourly into the garden during house training) Confinfing him to a crate in the hope he will not soil, is unfair on him because he will have to go and having to go in his a confined space will possibly stress him further - something which you must avoid if you have any hope of building a positive association with his cage.

You can buy chew spray from pet shops - which you could spray on table/chair legs and the corner of kitchen cupboards to deter him.

The problem with exercise with a young puppy is that you must not overdo it - so taking him on a long walk at such a young age is not advisable - when he is mature he will need a good hour to an hour and half exercise before you leave him. Springers are working dogs and as such require immense amounts of time and training. Unfortunately, if you work four hours five days per week I personally would not have advised a springer spaniel puppy.

If at all possible try and get someone to pop in and see the puppy after a couple of hours - if they could stay for half and hour, take him out into the garden and play with him for a short while - this will certainly help you with long term training and getting him to settle. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Cazlaz

We used a cage for Tommy until he was house trained .. He had a igloo bed a training pad and his Royal Cannin & water in there with him .. Only init when we had to go out also at night time .. The rest of time the door was left open for him to go in and out whenever he wish too .. He would take himself off in there for to have day time nap... Also we found as he grew he was taking himself in there every evening at 8-30pm and going off to sleep for the night .. If he woke in night and called us then we use to let him out and take him into garden and do his business ... Or if he had done anything on his pad put a clean one in .. And he would settle back down again .. We started leaving a pad by back door .. In the day .. And he would use that .. If back door was not open .. And we had not noticed that he wanted out .. We still do that .. When door closed .. Also he only ever uses part of garden we prepared for him to do his business .. Makes life very easy for us he does .. Super little dog we love him to bits 
used properly we found Cages are super for puppies keeps them safe and secure ... Tommy never uses his Evan though it's still there .. He has run of house when we go out and sleeps with me at night ...


----------



## lab

im against it . its not cool. i know dogs need to be trained and it helps...but its not humane...nobody likes being in a cage. no animal...you can teach your dog everything you need without the cage...so you might clean a bit of piss and poop so what? the best way to teach your dog is to catch him in the act and saying NO NO so he understands he has done something wrong..after 2-3 times he wont do it anymore...dogs are like that...smart .

and when you leave the house better to leave him in a closed room...or balcony..then in a cage...i used to lock my dog in the balcony . big balcony with great view so she loved it...now i let her stay in the house she dosnt do anything myabe just sit on the couch thats it...there is no reason for a dog to destory the house he lives in..think about it. once the dog feel part of the house...he wont do anything to damage it.


----------



## Kivasmum

My dog absolutely hates hers. Its like torture when I forcibly put her in it, look how scared she looks


----------



## ffbumblebee

ffbumblebee said:


> We have just got a Springer Spaniel and he is 8 weeks old. Ive never used a crate before, but the breeder said they are a god send. Ive taken this week off to try and get him used to the crate, but he is fine for a while and then sleeps. The problem is when he wakes up and then just cries for ages. I have been sneeking upstairs while he is asleep to see how he behaves.
> Everyone tells me they are a god send, but I just dont know what to do about the crying once he wakes up. I have to go back to work next week, so I am really worried what to do. He will only be in the crate from 830am till 12:30pm, till I get home from work. He really is a chewer, so I dont feel I could safely leave him downstairs with a run of the house. I only have 2 rooms downstairs living room and kitchen. We also have a cat, so all the rooms need to be left open so the cat can come and go to the cat flap in the kitchen.
> any advice would be greatly appreciated - thanks


I found a perfect solution. I bought a huge play pen which I attached to the crate, so his crate door is left open and he has a run of the living room but within a safe environment. He now goes into his crate to sleep, but with the door left open. Thanks all for your replies, and advice


----------



## Chyuu

We only used cages for potty training. After they graduated the cage, we would gate them in the kitchen, because there are tile floors to watch if any accidents would happen. I feel bad but it is definitely the most effective solution we had. If we were home, we would just watch them extremely close to make sure no accidents happened.  We used the cages when I had school and my parents had work.


----------



## AbiMay

I've used a cage as a bed for Harvey since the day we brought him home, he used it as a safe place and Harvey got used to it pretty quick. He would sleep in it at night, and be in it if we went out but he was never left in there for very long. He ended up sleeping in my brother's bed after he got bit and couldn't fit in the cage with his cone on and after about 3 years of sleeping out of his cage he has now gone back into it with no problem. As long as the cage isn't used as punishment or a prison for the dog all day they will learn to love the crate and see it as their own little bedroom. For our new puppy we've made a gate under the stairs so Harvey and the new pup can have all under the stairs at night and when we go out and hopefully once the pup is older he can have free run of the house when we go out like Harvey does now.


----------



## zedder

we use a crate for ike he geuinely seems too like it and i've never had to put him in there just goes in for a snooze or when he needs some quiet time.although the crate looks huge with him in it as we bought a large one more suited to a great dane than a collie i think.


----------



## Guest

They are certainly not cruel!

If used correctly they are invaluble to a dog owner. I can see why people think they are as you hear so many stories about dogs being crated 24/7 which is mean.

Millie adored her crate but once she grew up and could be trusted at night time we took it down as she prefers to sleep on her leather chair. A crate is basiclly a place of safety a place the dog can call its own. 

We don't have one anymore as we don't really need one as once Millie has found a comfy place to stretch out on thats pretty much were she stays.


----------



## donna160

bouncerpup said:


> i find it good but some people tell me its cruel


i'm sick of hearing this even when i tell people she has always had a crate and is fine with it. :bored: admittedly i used to think it was cruel until poppy though i never told anybody that as it was their choice and their dogs were happy and well loved.

she only uses it at night now for bedtime..closed, otherwise she'd be pushing me out of bed and licking me all night long lol
i think some people see it as cruel because of all the abuse and neglect cases, sadly very often those dogs have been found caged and mistreated and the traumatic pictures are shown in the press reports.

when i'm out i leave her out with the crate door open now,i took a chance and made everything as poppy proof as i could.
i came back half expecting to find total destruction but she's been good as gold


----------



## nicky71

I have one and I got it just before Toby arrived 4 weeks ago, I was on two minds at first as growing up with dogs we never had them and I have no friends who used them either apart from one. My little pooch would go in and snuggle into his bed and also bring his toys in and he soon made himself at home - until that door was closed and he would become really distressed, not just a cry to come out but very distressed sounds and I couldn't bare it ! I am not saying they are cruel and they do work for some pets - again I agree its not for the benefit of the owner but for the pet, I didn't even get to night 2 closing the door and I took his bed out, he was more settled by the sofa and slept very well. I didn't feel comfortable closing him in during the day as being so young I felt that even 4 hours when I am at work was too long for him, so I have made the living room and kitchen as safe as possible, I leave lots of toys and play things for him if I have to leave the house, he will go and sit in the crate with his toys when I am leaving and when he knows I am, I may get shot down for leaving my puppy with the run of the living room but I feel its safe and it was a personal choice not to leave him being distressed locked in a cage. So they work for some but not for us here.


----------



## jonb

we`ve never used a cage for any of our dogs,until Milly,she howled on and off all night as she was in the kitchen on her own,she`s delighted by her cageits upstairs in our bedroom.When we retire to bed she trots up the stairs and goes straight into basket inside,no howling at all


----------



## bella2013

Tess loves her crate and takes herself in it quite often just to chill, she sleeps in it at night and when we're out with the door shut. when she's in it she's quiet but out of it she will whimper and cry for us . MIL dog is the same will bark at firework out of his crate but not bothered when he's in it. best thing I've ever bought for Tess


----------



## jayelle

When I got my two lurcher pups 3 weeks ago put took a crate in the car to make the long journey safer and more comfortable for the 11 week old babes. They settled down in the crate and slept for the entire journey.

Although I have had dogs all my life (Afghans for 20+ years, and GSDs until my last lovely girl died some months ago) I had never even considered using a cage for anything except travel, but husband and I decided we would give it a try this time, to try and reduce the furniture damage we had come to expect from pups in times past.

I wish I had done it years ago. I could have saved a fortune in replacement furniture.

Jac and Nia have adjusted to our home and routine so quickly that I can hardly believe it. They are not in a small crate. It is big enough for two large adult dogs to share comfortably, provides a play area and sleeping area. They go in the cage at night, if they are going to be left alone in the house, or if we are doing anything where they need to be kept out of the way. The rest of the time they have the run of the house, and have their own arm chair in the living room. (Well it used to be husband's chair, until the pups decided otherwise. It has the best view of the TV. ) The cage is left open and they often often choose to go in just for a 'time out'.

At night, just before we go to bed, we take the pups in the yard for a few minutes to do pees or whatever. When we come I just say "bedtime now" and they trot happily to their cage and settle down. Not bad in only 3 weeks.

They are not angels. They are always up to mischief and lead each other on to more, but they wouldn't be puppies if they didn't. I do feel that the cage system will not give them the opportunity to do any major damage, or to harm themselves when unattended.

I would definitely recommend a cage, but not a little carrier of the sort used to take pets to the vet.

Jac and Nia sleeping in "their" arm chair.









playing ball


----------



## Seashel

It's very refreshing to read a thread like this where the use of crates/cages has been thoughtfully discussed explaining the benefits. Very interesting to see how a lot of people who were initially not in favour of them have altered their opinions. 

I am very much in favour of crates. Yes they can be used wrongly, but the same can be said for a lead or a newspaper. :nonod: Some people genuinely may never find there is any need for a crate but the uses can extend well beyond housetraining and preventing puppies chewing. There are many good reasons not to discontinue using a crate once the dog reaches maturity. Even if it is not neccessary to use it on a daily basis, do have one put by somewhere and ideally do a bit of 'refresher' training now and again because they can be incredibly handy pieces of equipment. I've listed some additional benefits that come with having dogs comfortable and confident in crates:

Feeding - multiple dogs can be fed together with no chance of fights or stealing. Very useful if you have a dog that is a slow eater or on medication and means you don't have to watch over them - handy if the phone rings! Useful to have somewhere safe for the dog to eat where there are young children around and there might be a problem with resource guarding.

Visitors - Especially those who are not keen on dogs or tradesmen that need access to several areas in the house. Easy to pop the dogs in their crates with a chew or kong. They are safe, quiet and not in anyone's way. I've heard a lot of stories where dogs have escaped when a careless visitor left a door or gate open. At least with a crate you know exactly where they are and can check the property is secure when your visitor leaves. Can also be very helpful if the dog has issues with visitors and in retraining.

Visiting - If you need to stay away for the night and take the dog with you it can be helpful if the dog is happy to sleep in a crate. You don't need to worry about him having an accident, jumping on the bed or eating something he shouldn't. Also handy if staying in someone's home where there are other dogs, children, elderley people or people with allergies and you need somewhere safe to leave the dog.

Intruders - if your house is broken into, the dog is likely to be much safer in a crate than loose where he could be attacked or escape. Possibly it is easier to steal a crated dog but most dog thieves unfortunatly would be probably just as able to take a dog loose in a room.

Medical - very very useful if the dog has a serious injury or surgery and needs to be kept confined. This is one of the main reasons why I encourage people not to discontinue the crate once the puppy grows up. Several people hae written that they hadn't used a crate until their dog needed one for medical reasons. It is a lot less stressful for a dog who needs confining if he is used to being crated already and doesn't have to adjust to it on top of recovering. Also if the dog needs to stay at the vets, less stressful if he is used to being crated.

Car travel - very very useful. The crate keeps the dog safe and secure on the road and not a nuisance to the driver or passengers. May help a motion sick dog to go in a covered crate where he can't see out. Invaluable if the car is involved in an accident as it can protect the dogs from injury and keep them safe if the tail gate or doors come open. In very bad accidents where the owner could be unconcious, the emergency services can remove the crates with the dogs inside keeping dogs and people safe. Frightened dogs could bite or bolt. (I have a notice in my car asking that crates are taken out of the car with the dogs in them in the event of an accident).

General - It is useful to have somewhere for the dogs to go when it isn't appropriate for them to have the run of the house or room. They can be where they feel safe and can relax but still be 'involved'. Shutting dogs away in another room can be more stressful for them because they lose that element of interaction and there may be many occasions where you just need him 'out of the way' but have to have several doors/gates open. (Moving furniture is a good example).

To reiterate what others have said, it is important to introduce the crate properley. Some dogs love their crates from the start but others may need time to learn that it is a good place to go.( I wouldn't ever advocate using a crate for punishment). It's also worth bearing in mind that while a dog is happy in one type of crate he may not be confident in a different type. Suddenly putting a dog in a 'soft' crate or vari kennel type when he has only been used to a wire crate could cause him to panic, even if he is used to having the wire crate covered. Feeding in the crate is often a quick way to overcome any reservations and I usually stay near my pups for the first few nights so they are not shut in and left. Once they've had a couple of good naps they associate the crate as somewhere they can relax and not get disturbed. I think they seem to settle better at night if crated and do not get disturbed as much by people moving around - very useful if you have a new baby! Covering the crate often helps and keeps out any draughts. With very young or small pups having a bed inside the crate at one end gives then somewhere to tuck in because a full sized crate suitable for an adult can feel too overwhelming. Do make sure that there isn't anything trailing next to or into the crate, such as curtains or houseplants and if covering the crate use something sturdy like a heavy blanket rather than a light throw as it is less likely to be pulled through and chewed.

On a final note, these might be helpful videos for crate training. I don't think these links have been posted previously but apologies if I'm duplicating info. The trainers in these tutorials use a clicker but a word such as 'yes' could be substituted if preferred:
Crate Training- Part 1- Clicker dog Training - YouTube
Shaping your dog to love his crate - Clicker Training Tutorial - YouTube
Puppy&#39;s 1st crate training session: Clicker Training - YouTube


----------



## Aurelie

Betsy came already used to a crate, she has a blanket, the teddy she came with, a heat pad and water in there along with some toys and is very happy to use it. I use it in the same way I would expect/hope that she uses a dog bed when she is older. 

I am new to dog ownership and obviously no expert, but used properly, it seems like a sensible way to put in place a routine and enable a puppy to learn good sleeping/quiet time habits - everything I have read suggests that a lot like human babies, puppies respond well to routine and boundaries.


----------



## nicky71

I still have mine and even though I don't lock Toby in there for night time or when I am out, I still think its important and as the last post suggests sometimes they are vital - I had to have work on my house recently and it I think Toby felt better being in there and safer with people in and out - and also careless people leaving the door open it made me feel better he was safe. Also when I am cleaning the house such as steaming the floor he just sits in there with toys watching me - if I am around I can close the door and clean, so for me locking him in and alone isn't an option and maybe I gave in too soon when he was a baby - but the reasons listed for keeping a crate I do agree with too.


----------



## hackertime

We use a crate for hacker for when im at work and on a night for bed he quite often tootles off to it during the day nd night when we are all in .I dont think its cruel he never moans when he is in it and im looking for a bigger one as we speak .i think it would be too dangerous to leave a 19 week old lab puppy with free range of the house when im out


----------



## Boardy63

Poppy is in a cage at night but has the house if we go out And that is not very often , iam waiting for my power chair to come so I can go for walks again with her , I let my old jojo sleep with me but when she got old and poorly it was a problem and I said I would never let that happen again and it's been great pops loves it .


----------



## hackertime

Kivasmum said:


> My dog absolutely hates hers. Its like torture when I forcibly put her in it, look how scared she looks


Same here!


----------



## yamazumi

I've used a crate with Rory since she came here at 9 weeks.

She used to sleep in there at night up until around 5 months, but she sleeps on my bed now and the cage was moved to the kitchen.

It gets used still if I pop out and when I'm at work and no-one else is in (usually four hours, one day a week).

I introduced her to it on day one and she's never had an issue, only ever had three accidents in it (and one of those she was ill so I guess it doesn't really count). I never paper trained her, just trained her to go outside straight away, had our fair share of pee accidents but that never bothered me.

She often goes and lies in it during the day for a nap or just to chill, she also goes straight in it if I ask her if she needs to go out and she doesn't want to ^_^


----------



## ackerleynelson

Dogs want to spend most of their sleep and relaxation time under the table and in the corner of a room. They feel safe and secure when sleeping and have somewhere they can be alone. Cage helps many of the problems that cause stress and anxiety to pet owners. They serve a useful purpose to prevent problems associated with behaviour and fear of strangers or other types of people. They help with house training, with visitors who are afraid of dogs and of course when travelling with your dog.


----------



## rodzrx7

HI people 
Myself and the wife are new to having a dog, we picked up her puppy last weekend and we where told by almost every one to use a crate, Charlie has token to the crate great could not ask for it to go better.
We have the crate in the corner of the kitchen, during the day when we are in the house the door is left open and he can come and go as he wants, he also has a bed in the living room, I am tall and make a bit of noise moving around so some times he runs and hides in his den. 
when we go out to work etc he gos in his crate with a little treat and he is fine.

Now he has a large crate so half it has bedding and the other has a pad and water bowl down but the toilet pad always ends up in bed with him what else could I use? he has never done the toilet inside the crate but just incase. 
thanks guys 
sean


----------



## hackertime

Got our new improved larger crate yesterday hacker went in it at 7.30 pm last night came out around 10 ish then went to bed at 10.30 no one put him it he went himself so whats wrong with that ??.
Also cages are great for 14 year olds who are misbehaving during half term :devil:
Please note child in cage pic is a joke and to demonstrate the size of the crate i do not wish social services investigations for child cruelty. Thanks :001_tt2:


----------



## Jensams

Cages are ok if used minimally.
An ex colleague of mine (Manager) used to lock her dog in a cage while she worked full-time, 5 days per week. She would have probably been out the house from 8am until 6pm. That is a long time to be unable to move about. And very boring for it.


----------



## sianrees1979

i have 3 smaller crates for when i have to go out (never longer than 2 hours) and a larger 30 inch wire crate they go in when the carers come to see mum (30 mins in the morning, 15 mins tea time and 30 mins at 7pm) thats the dachshunds i don't crate the GSD he has the run of the down stairs when i go out, they all sleep in my bedroom, dachshunds in my bed GSD on his duvet on the floor by my bed.


----------



## Katanddog

I think they're amazing! My pup LOVES his, it's his safe place.. He chooses to go in it when he needs some rest, and when he's excited runs in and out of it playing. Mine is a fabric one so looks less cagey than the metal crates. I shut him in at night cus they don't like to mess in their sleeping place and let him out in the morning, no mess anywhere, nothing chewed and a happy dog. He doesn't get put in there much in the day, only while I do the school run which take me 20mins max. If u introduce the crate positively - put treats in there, make sure no one is allowed to disturb him while he's in there, make it a happy place it can become a really good thing for you and your pup


----------



## sianrees1979

Katanddog said:


> I think they're amazing! My pup LOVES his, it's his safe place.. He chooses to go in it when he needs some rest, and when he's excited runs in and out of it playing. Mine is a fabric one so looks less cagey than the metal crates. I shut him in at night cus they don't like to mess in their sleeping place and let him out in the morning, no mess anywhere, nothing chewed and a happy dog. He doesn't get put in there much in the day, only while I do the school run which take me 20mins max. If u introduce the crate positively - put treats in there, make sure no one is allowed to disturb him while he's in there, make it a happy place it can become a really good thing for you and your pup


this lot had a canvas crate, until a few weeks ago they decided to do the great escape, put them in there 5 minutes before the carers were due, went out the garden for a few minutes then heard mum shout SIAN THEY'VE GOT OUT came in and found the 3 amigos loose in the front room, checked the crate and found a huge hole that i couldn't repair in the mesh, now they have a metal crate.


----------



## amandagreen

Is it a good idea to have a soft bedding inside of a dog cage?


----------



## hackertime

amandagreen said:


> Is it a good idea to have a soft bedding inside of a dog cage?


We did for the first couple of months and then one day I came back from work to find hacker had chewed it and had stuffing all over :sneaky2:.so now he only has his bed in it when we are all in the house .


----------



## elly87

I got my pup a cage because he starting chewing holes in my kitchen walls. So i bought him a cage for when were out. I dont think he minds the cage at all, he has never soiled in it or tried to destroy it


----------



## Roving Rovers Redditch

Our eldest doesn't like enclosed spaces so we never considered a crate for him. The youngest, however, was displaying SA behaviours when we were out so we thought we'd try one for him.
He loves it - we took it very slowly and made it a really cosy, welcoming place for him to go and feel safe and we didn't even close the door for the first two weeks - just let him go in and out as he liked. Then we shut the door for a few minutes at a time whilst we were in and built up gradually like that.
Now he will go in on command and lie quietly and happily (he normally goes straight to sleep in there) but we make sure we don't over do it. He can go in by choice whenever he wants but we only tell him to go in when we're going out or if he needs to calm down.


----------



## Maisie64

My 2 Pups are 7 months old, and love their crates, we got them so they would not chew the house.. Now having problems getting one them to stop sleeping in it, I think he feels safe.


----------



## doggrey

I feel Dog should be free at home but if no other way you should train him to be an easy transition...start by leave cage open and make him feel confortable and go from there a step at the time


----------



## Lzzwzz

We tried a crate when we first got Doug but he really didn't like it. If it was me I'd have given him a few more weeks to try it but other members of the family wanted rid!
We fed him in there, made it cosy with a bad and blankets on the outside but he never went in the thing! Always left two paws on the outside!


----------



## Tuff Mutts

hackertime said:


> We did for the first couple of months and then one day I came back from work to find hacker had chewed it and had stuffing all over :sneaky2:.so now he only has his bed in it when we are all in the house .


I personally used a crate as i came home from work one day to find that i had a hole in my wall, to the wire in the brickwork, where a certain someone has tried to eat her way into the kitchen!

This is in no way an endorsement but we actually manufacture chew-proof travel mats that are great for crates. we are trying to tackle the issues us owners have with our crazier family members (I hate using the word 'pet' as mine is more to me than an animal). Look us up  .


----------



## hackertime

I looked up tuff muts after last post and decided on a travel mat to go in looks great and more importantly the pup hasnt had a nibble !! Its only been in for one night so lets see how he goes


----------



## lildevilrose

hi


if you have 2 pups is it better to have a crate each or isit nicer for them to have a to share .



i haven't got a dog/s yet but am looking at all the info i can find first they will be small dogs a shih tzu a or crosses of this breed the other in consideration are yorkshire terriers or poodle or a poodle cross. as they nede to be small for our place is small and low shedding xxxx

rose


----------



## Labradoodlemad

We used one when we bought our pup home for the night time, she took to it okay..... then when she could be trusted not to chew everything in sight and was toilet trained we started leaving the door open and found that she started to sleep outside the crate, we also had one for the car as we could leave her in it if we had to pop in the shop/ garage etc also I felt she was safer in it whilst travelling....... she is 8 months old now and we have just put it down and into the garage as she wasn't using unless we put her in it and the one for the car has been replaced by a dog guard as she prefers to stretch out in the back.

They definitely have a place and I would use them again for a young puppy, I know some dogs love them as 'their space' but it just seemed like ours didn't really enjoy being caged and when she had the choice didn't use it!


----------



## muttscutts

Cages are a must for a puppy when out the house and at night. 

However never use it as punishment or timeout! 

I can genuinely say that my dog enjoys going in his crate.


----------



## gerry59

I've only recently joined the forum but been reading with much interest all the posts and replies.

I have to admit a few year's ago I was very against even the word 'cage', but since talking to many people who foster dogs, I've changed my mind completely. A friend of mine bought a puppy a couple of year's ago and I talked her into buying a cage for it and the dog loved it and went in it in the day for her 'quiet time' and slept in it at night quite happily. After 18 months the cage has now been put away and she sleeps in her doggie basket.

If ever I go down the path of having another puppy I wouldn't hesitate in buying a cage.


----------



## Griffauve

It depends... My basset fauve and my samoyed loved their crates and had a strict routine of going inside at set times without me telling them. It was very handy on days out and holidays and both dogs liked a safe personal place. My Korthals Griffon was the total opposite. She couldn't stand being confined, even with the door open. 
However, I would say crates are great for puppies if you can use them so persevere.


----------



## dawn13

hi this is a very intersesting thread as I pick my puppy up next week and I will be using a cage for night time or wen im out ,its space for him to be safe knowing my house wont be chewed to bits also so he can have some peace from my daughter I think they are a great idea if youed properly x


----------



## hackertime

Hackers now 17 months and still loves his cage we are now odd nights leaving door unlocked just to seewhat he will do ,first night dont think he even realised


----------



## Tillystar

hackertime said:


> Hackers now 17 months and still loves his cage we are now odd nights leaving door unlocked just to seewhat he will do ,first night dont think he even realised


Tilly loves her crate aswell it's her safe place to go whenever she wants n doesn't gets disturbed unless it's for bedtime wee. I tried without it but had couple of accidents over night as I think cos she's will.have cried but only a slight whimper which I wouldn't of heard but when she's in her crate n very occasionally needs to go overnight she will scretch loudly so I will hear n wake up.


----------

